# Complete Set



## RjAFX

Do you have complete set of *SAME MOLD AFX* cars? Like all the *AFX* Chevelles, M1's, or what ever. Missing just one? Put them all together and take a photo, and lets see what ya got....if someone posts a set you have....add yours to this thread any way. *ONE SET PER POST* boys.



This IS NOT to included every minor variation. Car comes in six colors, and you have six ..... post them, if you have variations add them. Try to keep it to cars that where released to the public.


----------



## RjAFX

The Chevelle's......your turn to post some pictures.

Blue/Lime Green on the far left is a JohnnyLightning, it's there to compare.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> The Chevelle's......your turn to post some pictures.
> 
> Blue/Lime Green on the far left is a JohnnyLightning. It's there to compare.


can someone post the Ford 40 GT's???
want 2 see which 1's I'm missing please :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba ... I "think" this is all of them....Nomad collectors will need a SUPER wide angle lens.

*Extra Extra Read All About It !!​*-UPDATE- Added #98 the newest edition to the GT40 lineup-UPDATE-​

This was a big, tedious, breathtaking task because they were in the display case.



I may need a nitro ... oxygen for sure.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Bubba ... I "think" this is all of them without counting the transparent and solid white that I didn't think of adding till after I took the picture and put them away. Nomad collectors will need a SUPER wide angle lens.
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled them out for a quick picture.


RJ - That matches what I have for the GT40s. All of mine are Mega-G except #5 which is SRT.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I think those are all of them. If there are other clear not clears to get I dunno. I "think this is all them, and one of mine is also a SRT. I've seen one sealed in the pkg that was a Super-G-Plus. I don't remember what one and it doesn't matter to me. I don't leave ANYTHING in the package.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I have a number of clear GT 40 bodies that I bought awhile ago to paint. I did 4 in lane colors so I would have them for folks to use (especially Grand kids) and would not have to worry about breaking them. One of these days I will get back to painting some more in other colors used during actual races. I like the clear over the white as you can mask the windows and they end up clear in the end. I also have some other white bodies that I have not worked on yet.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I have #1, 3, 6, 8 for track cars, and a few white bodies. When I round up 7 white bodies I'll have painting party with the Grandkids.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Do you have complete set of AFX cars? Like all the AFX Chevelles, M1's, or what ever. Missing just one?Put them all together and take a photo, and lets see what ya got....if someone posts a set you have....add yours to this thread any way. One set per post boys.


I am missing a few of these, but I have a variation of the white one with the red and blue stripes on the hood. My variation has orange stripes instead of red. It is the only one I have seen like that.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Nomad collectors will need a SUPER wide angle lens.


I have 10 Nomads, and that is not even close to all the variations.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is my Chevelle collection. I still don't have a blue/lime green AFX. The one I have is a JL/AW. Most of the Hotwheels Chevelles are awaiting custonization and conversion to slots, but the one in the front row next to the pink AW Chevelle has already been converted.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is a different style of collection. These are the 1986/1987 Tomy cars. I have all of them that I know of except a Red Corvette, and the Red/White Lola T260 Goodyear car. There are a few extra cars in the second picture that are not 1986/1987 collection, they are the 6 on the left. I included a couple of the older Firebirds, and BMW 320i cars because they are pictured on some of the 1986 set boxes that I have.

The empty slot in this picture is for the Lola T26o.


The empty slot in this picture is for the Red Corvette.


----------



## RjAFX

Van I'll keep an eye open for the M1 with orange. I have never come across one. I picked up what I think is all the JL Chevelle's, I like em no matter who made em. I have a Lime and Blue Chevelle with the passenger post missing and worn silver paint on the drivers side, and no silver 17 left on the passenger side I'd trade. One of the repair guys could fix it up real good. If you want to see pictures PM your phone number to me and I'll text back a bunch.

I had to go count, I have a dozen different Nomads. I hardly bother with them or the 55's. To many colors. I'd drive myself nuts trying to locate all the variations. Not to mention I'm not in love with either.


----------



## ParkRNDL

nothin' really special here, but i love this body style...










--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

and i know i'm missing a couple of these... isn't there a rare foreign set that has a blue/white Porsche and a red/yellow Ferrari?










--rick


----------



## RjAFX

Yes Sir ..... and that red and odd yellow Ferrari is "FUGLY".


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Van I'll keep an eye open for the M1 with orange. I have never come across one. I picked up what I think is all the JL Chevelle's, I like em no matter who made em. I have a Lime and Blue Chevelle with the passenger post missing and worn silver paint on the drivers side, and no silver 17 left on the passenger side I'd trade. One of the repair guys could fix it up real good. If you want to see pictures PM your phone number to me and send back a bunch.
> 
> I had to go count, I have a dozen different Nomads. I hardly bother with them or the 55's. To many colors. I'd drive myself nuts trying to locate all the variations. Not to mention I'm not in love with either.


RjAFX I don't need the busted up Chevelle. If I can someday acquire a decent then for a reasonable price I will. If not no big deal. If I do get one I would love to get the very rare lighted version.

"57 Chevys have a special place in my heart. I love the body style, and more so that was the first vehicle I purchased during my senior year of high school.


----------



## vansmack2

ParkRNDL said:


> nothin' really special here, but i love this body style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


I love the Camaros. I am still in pursuit of a good AFX wite/red one at a reasonable price. I have seen several on EBAY over the last few months, but they always sell for too much.


----------



## RjAFX

Van, just lett'n ya know what I have and the condition. Ya never know less ya ask right. I guess I shouldn't have put it that way when it comes to the 55's and Nomad. I love the fool cars, not crazy over hunting for them. If one comes up and the price is right I'll buy it, but I'm not on the hunt..

Ok Gents keep em coming


----------



## Super G Man

Here's a set of the AFX/TOMY EX series cars L-R EX001 to EX018. Taka Q always seems to command the most $ but personally the EX018 was the hardest to find. Now that I have them all I search for ones better than what I have.

12 Special Edition BSRT Indy F-1's Set is not complete yet as cars 9-16 have yet to be made.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX no offense taken. I am not like that. I am not hunting for '57s either, but would like to eventually get those flamed AW versions. Also, I "NEED" a few more of the GTP cars!

Super G Man that is a wonderful collection. You obviously spent a good amount collecting those. I love them all.


----------



## RjAFX

3 Gongs for SuperGMan


----------



## GT40

Gman
You Rock, what a bunch of great cars.
I'm seeing a few I'd like to have and yes you have to have the cash
at the right time at the right place or something like that.
Thanks for sharing.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

A set of Camaro's, not just a bunch of cars.

Park: Those Camaro's are sweet little bodies.



Who has the set of Corvette's that goes along with these? Post them up Gents, before I do, lol.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> A set of Camaro's, not just a bunch of cars.
> 
> Park: Those Camaro's are sweet little bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the set of Corvette's that goes along with these? Post them up Gents, before I do, lol.


I have all of those except the blue one, but I do have a blue one I painted myself. I also have a couple of more bodies for customs.

I know I am missing at least one of the Corvettes, the red one. Post up what you have so I can compare.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok VanMan, I "think" this is the bunch of em. 

I painted a few worn Corvette bodies for the Grandsons 2 and 3. I have 15 painted Camaro's like the 84 (or what ever year they are) Z's I posted above. I should dig them out and snap a photo.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Ok VanMan, I "think" this is the bunch of em.
> 
> I painted a few worn Corvette bodies for the Grandsons 2 and 3. I have 15 painted Camaro's like the like the 84 (or what ever year they are) Z's I posted above. I should dig them out and snap a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone give Fruit Loops a bowl of milk.


OK, I am missing the Red Corvette and the Ghost Rider Corvette. I don't particularly care for the Ghost Rider though, so if I get one it will be stripped to black only.


----------



## RjAFX

The skulls and crap are pretty lame, and so are the ThunderLoopThriller cars, but that's the way they did them. I have a stripped #21 Vette looks ok with chrome wheels. I'll dig it out and PM a snapshot to you.

Lets go Gents post up those sets of AFX 320's, 510's, Escort's, Capri's, 512's, AProduction Corvette's.
I'm missing some of the AP Vette's and wanna see a few snapshots.


EDIT: VAN, photo sent.


----------



## RacerDave

Does anyone have all the variations of AW x-traction Challengers? They have made quite a few. Dave.


----------



## RjAFX

RacerDave said:


> Does anyone have all the variations of AW x-traction Challengers? They have made quite a few. Dave.



Are those *AFX* car's?


Here are a few more *AFX* cars. 



I don't have the solid white one.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*AFX Mega G Audi and Peugeot*

http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/IMG_8927_zpsosrnyyst.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/peugeot_group1_zpsxfyfriuv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Guess I forgot how to insert photobucket photos.

charlie


----------



## GT40

SuperGman - RjAFX

I meant no DISRECPECT on using the word BUNCH.:freak:
You gentlemen have a great collection of cars and I honestly appreciate 
your fantastic extensive accomplish collection.:thumbsup:

Gman :thumbsup:
Thanks for showing us your BSRT-G3 Special Edition Cars
Those are very collectable, you have a great eye for cool cars.

gt40 :wave:


----------



## Super G Man

*complete set*

GT

No offense taken


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> SuperGman - RjAFX
> 
> I meant no DISRECPECT on using the word BUNCH.:freak:
> You gentlemen have a great collection of cars and I honestly appreciate
> your fantastic extensive accomplish collection.:thumbsup:
> 
> Gman :thumbsup:
> Thanks for showing us your BSRT-G3 Special Edition Cars
> Those are very collectable, you have a great eye for cool cars.
> 
> gt40 :wave:



What you talk n bout Willis


----------



## urnuts

*Ugh.....*

This is a depressing thread!


----------



## RjAFX

Corvette GT's


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/IMG_8927_zpsosrnyyst.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/peugeot_group1_zpsxfyfriuv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> Guess I forgot how to insert photobucket photos.
> 
> charlie


It is very easy. Just click on a picture so that it displays 4 links to the right of the picture. Click the URL box to the right of the IMG tag and it should copy the link. Just paste that link into your post. Do the same for each picture you want to insert in your post.

See the picture below for an example of what to copy for inserting here:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I saw the links, but when I clicked nothing seemed to happen. Guess I thought they were dead, will have to try again.

Thanks,
Charlie

Not working for me, the links appear to be greyed out and nothing happens when I click them.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> I saw the links, but when I clicked nothing seemed to happen. Guess I thought they were dead, will have to try again.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie
> 
> Not working for me, the links appear to be greyed out and nothing happens when I click them.


When you click in the box it should say copied. If not something is not working correctly with your PC.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> When you click in the box it should say copied. If not something is not working correctly with your PC.


I agree, I can't get anything from photo bucket to copy. Wonder if something is set wrong (permissions) in photobucket?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## hojoe

Make sure your logged in. Other people can see your photo-bucket but can't copy Only you can copy when logged in.
hojoe


----------



## sethndaddy

RjAFX said:


> Corvette GT's


this was always one of my favorite bodies to run. I had/still have/ the yellow and blue one and it was my fastest afx car.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie has to be a setting, all of my pic's are coming from Photobucket. Maybe delete your link and go in fresh.

Hard to choose a favorite but mine is still the blue and green Chevelle. While the 917, Monza GT, and the new Chaparral are up and close. The new Mustang's and Camaro's are so well done as are all the new Racemaster AFX cars. 



*Other than transparent or solid white, am I missing anything in the sets I've posted?*


----------



## MSwaterlogged

hojoe said:


> Make sure your logged in. Other people can see your photo-bucket but can't copy Only you can copy when logged in.
> hojoe


I am definitely logged in. Will dig into some more when I get the chance.
thanks,
Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

sethndaddy said:


> this was always one of my favorite bodies to run. I had/still have/ the yellow and blue one and it was my fastest afx car.


That is one set I don't have, not a one of them.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> I am definitely logged in. Will dig into some more when I get the chance.
> thanks,
> Charlie


You can also try a different browser like Internet Explorer if you are currently using Firefox, or vice versa.


----------



## RjAFX

By far the nicest Camaro and Mustang ever molded in HO slot cars.



Because the molds were lost, that is the complete set of 69 Camaro's, and 69 Mustang's .... so so bad we will not get more of these.


----------



## urnuts

*Love that car!*



sethndaddy said:


> this was always one of my favorite bodies to run. I had/still have/ the yellow and blue one and it was my fastest afx car.


And if you are into lighting, NOTHING looks better lit than they do.


----------



## RjAFX

So the #9 Chaparral comes with clear and painted windows. Do any of you Guys have a clear window #7 Chaparral?


That's nuts how good that looks lit up.


----------



## [email protected]

RjAFX said:


> By far the nicest Camaro and Mustang ever molded in HO slot cars.


I would have to agree. This coming from a huge tyco fan. What year did those come out? What chassis do they fit?


----------



## RjAFX

[email protected] said:


> I would have to agree. This coming from a huge tyco fan. What year did those come out? What chassis do they fit?


Came out for Christmas 2013 I guess, and they roll on the MegaG long 1.7. Remember they have painted windows, real cars don't have painted windows.....lol.


----------



## racindad

RjAFX said:


> So the #9 Chaparral comes with clear and painted windows. Do any of you Guys have a clear window #7 Chaparral?


Nope. The #7 was only released with black windows.


----------



## RjAFX

racindad said:


> Nope. The #7 was only released with black windows.


That's what I was finding, but ya never know so I asked.......thank you Sir.

That means I have the set, I smell a photo coming......


----------



## RjAFX

Here we have the Flying Chaparral. 



Like so many of the new AFX cars, these Chaparrals look better than any HO before them. This as most know is the 2d. To some the best looking Chaparral. For me it's climbing the do I like this AFX the best ladder.


----------



## RjAFX

Chaparral is a bird much like the Roadrunner. This is the Flying Chaparral. Thought I'd share....... 



Looks like a white cartoon character with it's snork sticking up. All I remember is getting to go to races all over the place with one of my older sisters/brother-in-law, his friends and brothers. I saw it all because of Judy,Jack, Bobby, David, Gussie, and Jerome. I was 14 when we loaded 3 65 Malibus, Mailbu's and a midnight blue 63 Impala convertible (all SuperSports) heading to California from Minnesota to see a SportsCar race the Chaparral & GT40 would run in. Gussie's 62 413ci Polara was supposed to go, but he broke the drivesaft drag racing the night before, damn I had fun.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

MSwaterlogged said:


> I saw the links, but when I clicked nothing seemed to happen. Guess I thought they were dead, will have to try again.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie
> 
> Not working for me, the links appear to be greyed out and nothing happens when I click them.



Finally found the problem. I had to go into settings in Photobucket and turn on the easy linking mode under the albums setting. No idea why it was turned off.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

That means you have to post your set......


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> Here we have the Flying Chaparral.
> 
> 
> 
> Like so many of the new AFX cars, these Chaparrals look better than any HO before them. This as most know is the 2d. To some the best looking Chaparral. For me it's climbing the do I like this AFX the best ladder.


these are nice. I like the one with the clear windshield the most, but I like the one with the yellow headlights the least. Damn, its always something..


----------



## RjAFX

Tape......it's called, "tape".


Both the 9's are taped the same, just one looks brighter mostly be cause of the flash.


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> Tape......it's called, "tape".


the yellow headlights on the chaparral are tape?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> That means you have to post your set......


OK RJ, but they are the same as yours.

Audi set..


Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Peugeot set ..



Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Copy of the real car, and the car they copied had it's headlight covers taped.


----------



## RjAFX

Outstanding Charlie......These new "Racemaster" AFX cars are something to behold, man those are pretty.

I "may" buy myself the solid white rig, not sure yet. If I find it cheap I will for sure.

To me....this is a good thread. If it keeps going I'm sure to see cars that I'm missing, cars I didn't know about, cars I have not seen for a long time. Keep posting up your *AFX* sets Gang, I love seeing every last one of them.

Thanks


----------



## RjAFX

PORSCHE 959

Missing the Red/White #9 any others?


----------



## RjAFX

Just try'n to keep this going. I know many of you have a set to add to this.....post them up if just for reference for others.

Monza GT

I had to add one of my track cars to the picture, it's been with me a long time as they all have.......I have a track car of each except the casper car.



I change chassis on them from time to time, just to change the look. 



The solid white clear window car is a prototype, or what ever it's called.


----------



## sethndaddy

Rj, just paint one black and find some of waynes repro stickers.

I gotta ask, do those audi and peugeot bodies fit magna traction chassis???


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> Rj, just paint one black and find some of waynes repro stickers.
> 
> I gotta ask, do those audi and peugeot bodies fit magna traction chassis???


I don't need it bad enough to harm a nice Monza...lol.

Mega G 1.7 ...... the long one. Some working over and they would fit.


----------



## RjAFX

Guys, Guys, Guys .... show us some AFX sets

This next picture makes me want to kick myself. I had my hands on the blue/yel/red a bunch of times years ago and never bought it. 

Peugoet Rally Cars 



*~~~~~~~~~~~~ UPDATE-EXTRA-EXTRA-READ-ALL-ABOUT-IT-UPDATE~~~~~~~~~~~~ *

I now have all of these little buggers.

With and without flash.


----------



## RjAFX

The competition.....I know only of these two. 

VW GOLF


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX,

What about this one? I don't have it, but I am always looking for a good deal.


----------



## RjAFX

What I said above ..... didn't buy it years ago when I had the chance. Now closing in on the $200.00 mark.


----------



## sethndaddy

what chassis are those rally cars?


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> what chassis are those rally cars?



Mine came with Tomy Turbo's....No idea if they came with SG+ or not. Never came across any with SG+, or SRT.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
If you REALLY want the blue/yellow/red one, check out http://www.slotcarsite.net/ under the Tomy link. He has 2 versions of that color combo and is also very proud of them. Hmm, one of them may be the one you already have.

Charlie



RjAFX said:


> Guys, Guys, Guys .... show us some AFX sets
> 
> This next picture makes me want to kick myself. I had my hands on the blue/yel/red a bunch of times years ago and never bought it.
> 
> Peugoet Rally Cars


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie ..... looks like I made the right move on the yellow one going by those numbers. Guess I should have bought that blue one back in the day.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
Just saw this, not sure what chassis. Didn't know if you were interested.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-slot-car-/251895529839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa624c16f

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Just saw this, not sure what chassis. Didn't know if you were interested.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-slot-car-/251895529839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa624c16f
> 
> Charlie


I may just buy that bugger. I picked up one awhile back for a few pennies less, but well worth it. Micro Scalextric is the brand. For HO or at least compared to AFX they are a bit large, but beautiful rigs. Going to try to add a few pictures without photobucket.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

wondered about the chassis. I have a couple of Micro S mini coopers, don't run real well being top heavy and large, but are fun to have.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> wondered about the chassis. I have a couple of Micro S mini coopers, don't run real well being top heavy and large, but are fun to have.
> 
> Charlie


Is your chassis the same? After looking over the price and shipping, I think I'll let some else buy it. The one I picked up was under $10.00 total.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

The minis are stock MS cars with braid, etc. I have no idea what the one on ebay is as far as a chassis is concerned.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Yours are same as mine, I figure the one on ebay is also.


----------



## RjAFX

RjAFX said:


> PORSCHE 959
> 
> Missing the Red/White #9 any others?


Man O Man I left the door wide open in hopes someone would join in and post a picture of the missing #9 Red/White Porsche 959 lined up with it's compadres. Nope, didn't happen so here they are #9 included. 



A photo of a "Rothmans" 959 was posted some time ago. I said that I had one, and that it was real, not added decals. I was right, yet I was wrong. My Son has the car in his possession and it's real. A real diecast Porsche 959, not an AFX car as I remembered.


----------



## RjAFX

Who has a bunch of Porsche 956/962's? Someone has to have all of them or close to it. Got 12-13 of the 956/962 hard bodies lets see em.......


----------



## RjAFX

FeatherMagna GT cars. 

 


I sold/traded all my FeatherMagna GTP cars, they are so ugly.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> FeatherMagna GT cars.


I love those, but the price is always much higher than I want to pay. I could have got the #26 body at a reasonable price several months ago, but did not do it. Now the prices are to high, darn it.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I love those, but the price is always much higher than I want to pay. I could have got the #26 body at a reasonable price several months ago, but did not do it. Now the prices are to high, darn it.



Van I do understand that fosure. Again these are cars I bought years ago or I'd not have them now with the prices they go for. I'll be buying some of the new as it comes out, or older stuff if the price is right. I figure any AFX in condition 9-10 out of the package that I don't have is worth $2?.00 bucks, and will go to $3?.00 bucks, but higher then that someone else can buy it........I'm just lucky to have bought 96% of the TOMY Turbo, and SG+ cars years ago.

Now one of you Guys post those hardbody 956/962 Porsche's. I have ten figure I'm missing a few.

Open wheel cars I'm missing a lot of them. I bought maybe 27-30 of them up to and around 1995, and gave up because they broke like rock candy when raced. My Son and I went through them a few months back. I have all the non broken doubles, he has all the rest broken or not. So that means someone needs to start posting open wheel cars 5-6 at a time.


----------



## RjAFX

Ya know what Van ...... I think I may have many the receipts for for many of the TOMY cars I have.....I'll have a look see and post pictures of the back then prices of some I find. Guessing I bought most from ScaleAuto as I do today.


----------



## Super G Man

I think this is all of the Super G Indy/F-1's with the exception of the Marlboro Mclaren and the black and silver #18. I have the Mclaren but it was buried deep so didn't bother, the non tobacco version is pictured though. If I missed some let me know. Jaguar and 7UP Jordan are customs.


----------



## RjAFX

GeeeeeMan I wish I was the one to say you have em all, or not ... I don't even know what ones we have. There are so many open wheel cars.....lol.


----------



## vansmack2

That is a lot of open wheelers. I would have to take a longer to see what may be missing, but here is what I see missing so far: the target car, and the #30 ESPO Lamborghini Larausse. 

I have both of the above car mentioned, but there are several pictured that I don't have. There are just too many of them.

I am still trying to acquire one of those blue Scale-Master/Malaysia cars if I can ever find one for a decent price.


----------



## Super G Man

Good catch, The On the Spot Painting car is missing. The Larousse is in the picture with the Minardi.


----------



## RjAFX

Now one of you add the TURBO-SRT open wheel cars, and or the MegaG-MegaG+..... I know little of these things, they all look the same to me. My Son loves em and has been buying, he's been getting doubles dropping the second one off for me to hold on to. I looked in the open wheel box, and the count is getting back up there. Four months ago I think I had 14 when he left with the bulk of them. I'll be sending him the pictures you posted SuperG. He can use them to see what he's missing. 

Just counted
Aurora AFX-2 (Foyt orange #14, and Andretti black #1) 
SuperG+-21
Turbo/SRT-12
MegaG's-3
MegaG+-0

Son has maybe 10-15 more TOMY open wheel cars than I do. He has all but the one of our AURORA AFX open wheels cars, and that count is around 28. Patrick also bought the three MegaG's I have.

Thanks to everyone that's adding pictures to this thread.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I think I have most of the Mega G photos on my web site (don't have them all myself). Probably missing some, but need to revisit the list. Working on the MG+ but don't have near all of them yet.

Charlie
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## racindad

Super G Man said:


> Good catch, The On the Spot Painting car is missing. The Larousse is in the picture with the Minardi.


Missing black/silver Mercedes Scalemaster #18 (I see you already mentioned that one), and there is also an undecorated version of the #27 McLaren.

I count 31 total, including the 3 McLaren #27 variations.


----------



## Super G Man

Love the AFX/TOMY Cobra Coupes! I believe I am 1 car short of having them all but would appreciate any info otherwise. I'm told that there were 2 editions of the Restoration Hardware Shelby set. Edition 1 had the black and silver clear window cars shown. Edition 2 came with chrome cars, one the common #9 and the other a chrome number #15 car (have seen a picture of it) Also curious if anyone knows if there are clear window versions of the #5, #9, and#56.


----------



## racindad

Great collection of Cobras! That is all of them (except the chrome #15). And then there is the all-clear body. No clear versions of the 5, 9, and 56 released, at least not so far.


----------



## RjAFX

SuperG .... those are the cars I'd like to go after next. Never see the 7's, 13's, 15's, 37's come up for sale or trade. I'd go after getting at least couple of the rare ones before I'd start filling up on the common cars. I do have both the 59 reds, and the white 56. I'm happy to see you have them .....

These cars are freaking outstanding. I like door slammers over open wheel cars. I want these.


----------



## Super G Man

Thanks for the Cobra info! I have a couple of the clear bodies. I would like to paint up one in Gulf colors someday. I read a post on another board that stated the #13 was rare. I did not know they existed so I started paying attention to EBAY items and in the last couple of months I have picked up several #13 cars at normal prices so they are out there for sure. Sometimes I think rare depends on how hard you look.


----------



## RjAFX

Wanna trade for one?


[email protected]


----------



## RjAFX

Mike......thank you. 

Now I'm gonna start looking for more of these Daytona Coupes. I like that #7 black, and that #37 silver. Not to mention the #15 silver and the #7 gold. Damn, I guess I like them all.


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> Good catch, The On the Spot Painting car is missing. The Larousse is in the picture with the Minardi.


I do see the Larousse now. I was tired, and ready to sleep when I wrote that message.


I only have two of the Turbos, and one SRT F1/Indy cars. I do have a Turbo Footwork #9 on the way though.


----------



## slotnut

Super g what info can u give me on 7 up f1 and HSBC F1? NEED THOSE. Do u HAVE EXTRAS?


----------



## Super G Man

The 7UP Jordan and the Jag USBC are custom bodies that I did. The 7UP is number 32 which was Michael Schumacher's first ride in F-1. These two are available.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Isn't the HSBC a set only car??? I guess that was Tyco... RM


----------



## Super G Man

I think the TYCO F-1 Jag was a set car only.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And hey SGM...I first looked at your's and thought it was a set car...very nice art work my friend...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## RjAFX

Thanks to Super-G-man I have Red, White & "Blue". 



ThankYou! ThankYou! Now I'll snatch up the rest of the easy DaytonaCoupes.


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> Thanks to Super-G-man I have Red, White & "Blue".
> 
> 
> 
> ThankYou! ThankYou! Now I'll snatch up the rest of the easy DaytonaCoupes.


Damn those are some nicely detailed sports cars.l


----------



## RjAFX

hifisapi said:


> Damn those are some nicely detailed sports cars.l


Yes Sir as nice as is ALL the RaceMasters AFX stuff coming out.


----------



## RjAFX

Opps....


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Thanks to Super-G-man I have Red, White & "Blue".
> 
> 
> 
> ThankYou! ThankYou! Now I'll snatch up the rest of the easy DaytonaCoupes.


I am still looking for #13. Great bunch of cars.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie do you have all the rest of them, both 7's, 15's etc?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie do you have all the rest of them, both 7's, 15's etc?


Unfortunately no. Just got the 59 grey window, I have the white 37 coming, the others I am still hunting for.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Unfortunately no. Just got the 59 grey window, I have the white 37 coming, the others I am still hunting for.
> 
> Charlie


oh crap, there's a white 37 too.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*MG Formula cars*

I think this is all of the Mega-G formula (Indy) cars with the exception of the McDonald's car that never made it past the prototype stage and was never released.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Hey ...... I have half of em. I'll not be spending money on a Redbull. 



Son bought em all. He's like, "Dad you need to have these" .... I'm not into open wheel cars enough to buy em any more.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I would not have bought the Red Bull either at the prices Ebay had them for. This was such a good deal (only slightly more than what you paid for yours), I could not let it go by.

Charlie


----------



## Super G Man

My version of the Sebastian Bourdais McDonald's car. Gary Fast is the only person that has one that I know of. Charlie don't you have a picture of it?


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> My version of the Sebastian Bourdais McDonald's car. Gary Fast is the only person that has one that I know of. Charlie don't you have a picture of it?


Nice, nice, nice, great job.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> My version of the Sebastian Bourdais McDonald's car. Gary Fast is the only person that has one that I know of. Charlie don't you have a picture of it?
> 
> Yes, Gary sent me a picture some time ago. It is on my website.
> 
> http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum
> 
> I think Steve told me there were 6 engineering prototypes made, I do not know who has the others. I would guess Racemasters has one or more.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Super G Man

The Aussie Vineyards Will Power and the Paul Tracy Indeck are the only cars that are available in both SG+ and Mega G, perhaps the McDonald's was intended to be the third one. Wonder what happened? Look at 2007 Champ Car pictures, easy to see where the Mega G body came from. Cars don't look anything like it today.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> The Aussie Vineyards Will Power and the Paul Tracy Indeck are the only cars that are available in both SG+ and Mega G, perhaps the McDonald's was intended to be the third one. Wonder what happened? Look at 2007 Champ Car pictures, easy to see where the Mega G body came from. Cars don't look anything like it today.


The McDonalds car was ready to go into production when Steve got a call from the company pulling it. They were getting hammered about that time for the toys in Happy Meals being aimed at getting kids to "force" their parents to take them there and fill up on non nutritious food. So they were afraid this would add fuel to the fire and decided to not do it. (para phrased from what Steve told me some time ago).

Yes, the cars were based on the 2007 Panoz bodies being run at that time.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Love these Merc's, and just got the Black&Blue from ScaleAuto. Yes it's another one my Son Patrick thought I needed. I Love my Kids.



As far as I know ...... that's all of them. Still like the silver the best.


----------



## RjAFX

,and I have the Jag's.....put the Group 44 XJR-5 in with the 9's so it wouldn't be all alone. 



All the hard body's I believe. I have always liked this body.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> ,and I have the Jag's.....put the Group 44 XJR-5 in with the 9's so it wouldn't be all alone.
> 
> 
> 
> All the hard body's I believe.


Except the lighted versions.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Except the lighted versions.


Forgot about them .... I traded those, and the FeatherMagna GTP cars away ...... George (SlotNut) got one or two from me I think........only kept my FeatherMagna GT cars.

The lexan GTP cars are bad, but the lighted ones are FUGLY.


----------



## RjAFX

,and here comes the Nissan March 86GFugly ones.


----------



## RjAFX

44 and 45 PUget


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> 44 and 45 PUGots.


I am still looking for the #44 at a good price. You sure have a great collection.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I am still looking for the #44 at a good price. You sure have a great collection.



Thank you brother, but all I did is buy and care for them, guess I can take a little credit for that .... 95% bought back when they were affordable. I'd hate to be just starting a collection of AFX. Just the TOMY AFX would put me in the poor house.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Just the TOMY AFX would put me in the poor house.


Amen to that!


----------



## RjAFX

Missing a few of these. Got rid of the FeatherMagna and Lighted cars. They just looked so wrong. 




I like GTP/Group C type cars much more than open wheel or stock cars.


----------



## vansmack2

I can think of a few that are missing. The Red/White Kenwood #10, the Greddy #7, and I think there is a very rare Camel #8.

I am planning on making my own Camel #8. I have some cars to use, and enough decals for two of them.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I can think of a few that are missing. The Red/White Kenwood #10, the Greddy #7, and I think there is a very rare Camel #8.
> 
> I am planning on making my own Camel #8. I have some cars to use, and enough decals for two of them.


VAN both the Greddy and the Kenwood "were" around, I dunno why I don't have them. Make sure you post pictures of your handy work when done.


----------



## racindad

I do believe the Camel #8 car would be a custom. Would be great to have a Camel and Marlboro pair.

There is also another variation of the #14 Lowenbrau-esque car, and a variation of the #17 with "Porsche" on the windshield. Plus the plain white paintable.

Love the photos of sets, by the way. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RjAFX

"There is also another variation of the #14 Lowenbrau-esque car"

I have two #14 Lowenbrau cars. Some of the blue's are different, What do you know to be different?

I try not to buy the standard plain white paintible cars, and I don't hunt for variations.


----------



## RjAFX

There is also another variation of the #14 Lowenbrau-esque car

I have two #14 Lowenbrau cars. Some of the blue's are different, What do you know to be different?

I buy very few of the new plain white cars, and I don't chase down little variations. If one ends up in my hands I'll keep it.


----------



## racindad

The Japan-only version of the #14 has "Porsche" written on the front nose, below the AFX, as well as along the sides.


----------



## RjAFX

A couple I'll not be looking for........lol. I'd keep it if I had it, but not a couple cars I'd look for. Little variations are just that. I understand there is a Taka-Q car with AFX on the spoiler, oh well.


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> I do believe the Camel #8 car would be a custom. Would be great to have a Camel and Marlboro pair.
> 
> There is also another variation of the #14 Lowenbrau-esque car, and a variation of the #17 with "Porsche" on the windshield. Plus the plain white paintable.
> 
> Love the photos of sets, by the way. Keep 'em coming!


I have both versions of the #17 Shell car. I was not sure about the Camel #8, but I thought there was a rare Japanese release.


----------



## RjAFX

Van ...... I'll keep an eye open for that CAMEL car on my interweb wonderings. If I find any info I'll "try" to remember to pass it on to you. "Try" being the key word......remembering is not something I'm all that good at anymore.......lol. Now where is my drivers lisence ..... I need to check my name.

Crap, I got to the kitchen and just stood there, wondering what I went out there for.


----------



## RjAFX

I took out my #14 Lowenbrau 962's to have a closer look see. The 14 and AFX are a darker blue on the hood. On the spoiler the AFX is larger and a darker blue. AFX on the spoiler uprights is also a darker blue. I have em I'll keep em, but I'd not buy one or the other because of it.

Sorry bout the extra post.....I meant to edit and add it to the one above.


----------



## RjAFX

Butterscotch, Yellow, Lime Green, Gold Chrome. Missing the Orange, any others? Post a picture of yours.



In fact any car I'm missing, just mail it to me, and I'll post a picture.


----------



## asennafan

These are the ones you're missing RJ- white, green with red numbers, Rebel, and Petty.








[/URL]


----------



## RjAFX

YeeeHaaaaa we have more pictured, thanks. Now we only need the one they were battling about over on ebay.


Post up the full set.


----------



## vansmack2

There are two more ultra rare Chargers pictured in Bob Beers book on page 108. They are a gold plated one, and a copper plated one.


----------



## tgallaway

there is also a purple plated one. it is in the back of Slot Car Johnnies book.
I have seen all 3 colors in 2 different collections.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

Pictures, man pictures, we can settle with plane old everyday, and hard to get.... ....the rest are footnotes.


----------



## asennafan

But those three plated ones were never released as far as I know, just line examples or prototypes, kind of like the yellow Rebel. If they were ever released it had to have been in an incredibly small batch.


----------



## RjAFX

These work together, pretty much what we can "all" get our hands on.

asennafans picture



Rj's picture ... you can see the Butterscotch vs Yellow better in this one. 




I have the white one, missed it when I took the first photo.. The reason I don't own the Rebel or Petty they were $75-90 bucks back then. Really, I like the looks of the White and Petty cars more than the others.

So is this what the average Joe can expect to own?


----------



## RjAFX

SuperGMan ...... I did the unthinkable. I sold some of my doubles to a friend, and ordered these. Got them today, I'm hooked. I want more.......numbers.





Picked up the 5,6, and both 9's


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Looking good RJ, now we just need to find the motherload of Restoration Hardwares sets <BG> I wish. If you see a #13 for sale somewhere, let me know. That is one of several I am missing.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I will do just that ......if you find any one of the tough to get on ebay let me know if your bidding on it so we do not bid against each other. I'll bid, I'll pay, but we don't need to raise the price on one another. I'll let you know the same, I feel no shame for buying cars on ebay, but I don't want to bid against a friend.

I really really like the looks of the silver #15, and black #7. If I were to get one of those to go with my SuperGMan #13 I'd be one happy camper. 

Again, thank you SuperGMan.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> SuperGMan ...... I did the unthinkable. I sold some of my doubles to a friend, and ordered these. Got them today, I'm hooked. I want more.......numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the 5,6, and both 9's


I found a couple of more special editions. I don't have any of these Cobras, but love them. Below are the picks.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Van,
SuperG man has both. I have the silver #37 coming from Australia, hope to track down the gold #7.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Van,
> SuperG man has both. I have the silver #37 coming from Australia, hope to track down the gold #7.
> 
> Charlie


Yeah,

I found his post and pictures after I posted this. He also has the silver #15, and what looks like a black #7.


----------



## RjAFX

I like that.....#7 Black, and #15 Silver, and how could you not like a #13 car. My lucky number, lucky Shelby.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I found his post and pictures after I posted this. He also has the silver #15, and what looks like a black #7.


I think he has all but the illusive chrome #15 that only came in the second Restoration Hardware set. I have heard of the second set, but never even seen a picture of it. I have seen one picture of the chrome #15, but no other reference to it, very odd. It's mate was the chrome #9 which is widely available as it has been redone in the MG chassis. If anyone ever tracks down this second set, please let me know as I would love pictures.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

I can do without the chrome car. Honest I WANT that black 7 and silver 15


----------



## Hittman101

Heck I just want a white number 11 dodge.


----------



## RjAFX

Hittman101 said:


> Heck I just want a white number 11 dodge.



So did I ...... then I looked in the box, and had one..lol.


----------



## asennafan

Have we done Road Runners yet? I think this is all of the original ones, unless you count the yellow/orange #30 with the darker orange (some say brown) numbers on top. BTW, if anybody has one of those and wants to get rid of it let me know.








[/URL]


----------



## RjAFX

Nope have not done them yet ..... looks like your the man for the job. I have all cept the solid red 43. Another car I should have bought 25 years ago. I was just to cheap to spend $45-50 bucks.

Now who has all the *Matador"Stock Cars"*......hmmmm?


----------



## beast1624

asennafan said:


> Have we done Road Runners yet? I think this is all of the original ones, unless you count the yellow/orange #30 with the darker orange (some say brown) numbers on top. BTW, if anybody has one of those and wants to get rid of it let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


My favorites. Have made many a good racer with these bodies!


----------



## RjAFX

Ok....I have em. 



again I think that's all of em, cept maybe for some never seen but in a book ghost Matador Stock Car from MexicoCity sold in Poland only. I need to buy one of these books everyone has.


----------



## vickers83

You forgot the 3 matador taxi`s & the 2 matador police cars...


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> You forgot the 3 matador taxi`s & the 2 matador police cars...


No .... the Taxi's go with the Taxi's. As Stated these are the "Matador Stock Cars". If someone does not post the Taxi's I will.

So the question stands ..... Are there any other *"Matador "Stock Cars"?*


----------



## vickers83

Only the Euro version that was sold as a Ford!


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> Only the Euro version that was sold as a Ford!


That is an odd bugger Vickers, why they did that I dunno. Did they think they were fooling anyone with that move....I wonder. If you have it .... please post a picture.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok, I'm kick'n back here doing nutt'n so here they are. Looks like my white Cab has some water damage on the stickers. Maybe some red race oil damage from that old bottle...



Who ever has the police cars post em ..... I only have one.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok....Now who has the Javelins, including the ProStocks.


----------



## many slots

Here are the Shelby set cars.


----------



## RjAFX

many slots said:


> Here are the Shelby set cars.


Yepper, all but the Chrome 15 is posted on page 7. It's nice to see someone really has that in hand.


----------



## Super G Man

*complete set*



many slots said:


> Here are the Shelby set cars.


Does anyone know if there is a way to tell which edition of Restoration Hardware set you have by looking at the box? I'm drooling over the chrome 15 BTW.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

many slots said:


> Here are the Shelby set cars.


That is the first time I have actually seen that car. Was beginning to wonder if it really did exist. If you are willing, I would love to have a single picture of that car to go on my web site. If you are willing, PM me and I will give you my email address. I know the #9 chrome most of us have is on an MG chassis, is the set #9 on an SRT chassis? Bet it is.

Charlie

http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to tell which edition of Restoration Hardware set you have by looking at the box? I'm drooling over the chrome 15 BTW.


S G Man,

In all my digging through the web trying to find stuff for my web site, I have never seen any pictures of the second set. You can find a few of the first, but nothing comes up for the second. (At least I think that order is correct).

I asked Steve at Racemasters about those sets and he told me that they were "before his time at the company" and he did not know anything about them. I am still looking, maybe something will pop up eventually.

Charlie


----------



## blue55conv

The first Restoration Hardware Shelby set is called "The Worlds Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack". The second set is called "Shelby Slot Car Racetrack".


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Great info, thanks.


----------



## RjAFX

blue55conv said:


> The first Restoration Hardware Shelby set is called "The Worlds Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack". The second set is called "Shelby Slot Car Racetrack".



Must now search this.

First Set-"The Worlds Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack"

Second Set-"Shelby Slot Car Racetrack"


----------



## blue55conv

I got caught by surprise with both of these sets. I don't recall any mention of them on Hobbytalk when they were available from Restoration Hardware. I started looking for set #1 as soon as I heard about it. There is a Restoration Hardware store here in Dallas. I called them, but they didn't even remember the set. Then I found out about set #2. I figured that I would never get either set.

I was able to get both sets from ebay. It took a while. These sets are huge, so shipping was costly.

I got the silver and gold "Special Edition" European cars from ebay also.


----------



## racindad

MSwaterlogged said:


> S G Man,
> 
> In all my digging through the web trying to find stuff for my web site, I have never seen any pictures of the second set. You can find a few of the first, but nothing comes up for the second. (At least I think that order is correct).
> 
> I asked Steve at Racemasters about those sets and he told me that they were "before his time at the company" and he did not know anything about them. I am still looking, maybe something will pop up eventually.
> 
> Charlie


Do a google image search for "afx restoration hardware shelby slot car racetrack" and you will see both versions of the set box. My impressions were the chrome-car set was released first, then the set with the clear-version cars, but I am not positive.


----------



## RjAFX

Who has all the Javelins..........? Someone has them, show us.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Must now search this.
> 
> First Set-"The Worlds Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack"
> 
> Second Set-"Shelby Slot Car Racetrack"


Wondering which set came first SRT or SG+? I just assumed the chrome ones were second, but now am not sure.


----------



## racindad

Here's a link to an old thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4404125
I guess the clear-version set was first, then the chromes. Looks like a few members have all 4 of those cars!


----------



## blue55conv

Set #1 sold for $250. Later it went on sale for $125. Set #2 sold for $125.

Set #2 had the chrome cars.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Thanks for the clarification guys.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

blue55conv said:


> I got caught by surprise with both of these sets. I don't recall any mention of them on Hobbytalk when they were available from Restoration Hardware. I started looking for set #1 as soon as I heard about it. There is a Restoration Hardware store here in Dallas. I called them, but they didn't even remember the set. Then I found out about set #2. I figured that I would never get either set.
> 
> I was able to get both sets from ebay. It took a while. These sets are huge, so shipping was costly.
> 
> I got the silver and gold "Special Edition" European cars from ebay also.


Out of curiosity, how long ago did you get the sets? Have not seen any of them in the last few years (unless I missed them).

Charlie


----------



## blue55conv

Set #1 was released in 2009. Set #2 was released in 2010. I got the sets in February and March of 2014. That was a year ago.


----------



## vansmack2

blue55conv said:


> Set #1 was released in 2009. Set #2 was released in 2010. I got the sets in February and March of 2014. That was a year ago.


I think the first one may have been released in 2008, because I have seen post regarding them dating back to 2008.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

blue55conv said:


> Set #1 was released in 2009. Set #2 was released in 2010. I got the sets in February and March of 2014. That was a year ago.


Always a day late and several dollars short I am.

Web site has been updated with new pictures of these cars.
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Happy Camper here......."AsennaFan" has the Gold #7 along with the silver #37 coming from Japan, and we are making a trade. I'm as "gittttty as a littel gural."

Who has the Javelins?

CHECK OUT: http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Happy Camper here......."AsennaFan" has the Gold #7 along with the silver #37 coming from Japan, and we are making a trade. I'm as "gittttty as a littel gural."
> 
> Who has the Javelins?
> 
> CHECK OUT: http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


Darn lucky you. I need to raid your collection...haha.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Darn lucky you. I need to raid your collection...haha.


It hurts though Van ...... I'm giving up my nice, nice, nice un-used MagnaSonic Black yellow flamed 55. At this rate all my Aurora AFX will be gone, replaced by TOMY AFX........someone hit me with a 2X4 and knock some sense in me.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I'm giving up my nice, nice, nice un-used MagnaSonic Black yellow flamed 55.


I don't think I could give up that flamed 55.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I don't think I could give up that flamed 55.


The only thing good about it is my Son has the other one. It's also new unused, got em both at the same place......Sakrison Hobby Virginia Minnesota around Christmas 1979. I remeber driving up there to get them. I was told by a friend they were on sale along with all other slot cars. I do not remember the price, but of I know me they were under $5.00 bucks to get me to drive 65 miles one way in the snow to get them.


----------



## RjAFX

I need to count what I have here. Patrick has hauled off a lot of cars. He has most the open wheel and stock cars, Aurora, and TOMY. He knows I like sports cars more than anything. I may have less than half of the cars here, leaving me 520 cars or so. I wonder the AURORA vs TOMY count. I'm not telling him I traded the 55.......lol.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Additional Mega-G GT40s*

The four on the left were painted to match lane colors, the grand kids have been giving them a work out as you can tell by the wear and tear. The copper one I did cause I wanted to!

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

The Grandkids are the very best part about slot cars. I have more fun now than I 'ever" did because of them. Cept maybe for the times my Pops would come in the basement and race with me.

,and the copper one because you wanted to. High Five to the Copper One.


We are going to race two home grown classes for sure, maybe three. SG+ W/RT or SRT wheels and gear set, slip on silicone. I have enough JelClaws, Aj's, and Super Tires for everyone to use what they like. Nothing more can be done to the car. The body will be something like the Monza GT, Corvette GT, Javelin, Widebody 300zx, 84 Z28, Firebird, Skyline, 320i, Testarossa, 934, etc. Stock AFX hardbodies.

Second class will be the BSRT 905 using such bodys as the Chaparral, GT40, 917K, 962, MercC9, XjR's, NISSAN 86G, Toyota GTP, etc. Stock AFX hardbodies.

Each person has to run the same color in each class, and can not use the same color as someone else. White Chaparral, White Monza. White that's my color, because I'll be racing a Chaparral against a sea of GT40's, and there are enough GT40 colors that everyone is happy cept one that will be painting his cars green ... cause he likes green. 



Still in prep
I'm also getting a 917 ready to run in case I need it.....


----------



## swamibob

Two thumbs up on all of them... Or would that be five thumbs up?... Not sure how I'd do that...  I really dig the copper color too.

Tom


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Better stick with two, five thumbs up would mean you were all thumbs!

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Better stick with two, five thumbs up would mean you were all thumbs!
> 
> Charlie


,and all those thumbs would look crazy.


----------



## JazzyJerome

RjAFX said:


> Ok....I have em.
> 
> 
> 
> again I think that's all of em, cept maybe for some never seen but in a book ghost Matador Stock Car from MexicoCity. I need to buy one of these books everyone has.


I'm jealous! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

JazzyJerome said:


> I'm jealous! :thumbsup:


Don't be.

All but the Fordador I think.....lol. We just need the Javelins so we can all be jealous.....


----------



## swamibob

MSwaterlogged said:


> Better stick with two, five thumbs up would mean you were all thumbs!
> 
> Charlie


Hmmmm... Five opposable thumbs, now that could lead to some interesting bar bets.    And some pretty bad marshaling during racing. 

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

I've reached the point of no return. I'll take what I get and be happy, but I really like the Black #7, and the Silver #15. 

Black 7, Black 7, Black 7 !



The Gold #7, Blue #9, and Blue #13 rock, ahhell they all rock, cept the clear.


----------



## RiderZ

All are nice.I like that gold 7


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> All are nice.I like that gold 7


I like the 13 car ...... best number ever. Bought from a hell of a person right off of this forum.


----------



## RjAFX

This mold of the 300zx 



What am I missing


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> This mold of the 300zx
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing


I think that is all for that 300ZX mold. I just got my #17 in the mail today. I am still looking for the Police car. I have both lighted and unlighted #75.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I think that is all for that 300ZX mold. I just got my #17 in the mail today. I am still looking for the Police car. I have both lighted and unlighted #75.


Funny ...... I got my 17 in the mail today. I didn't know about this car till I got back into my stuff this last October bout the time I found this forum.


----------



## RjAFX

PS: None of mine are lighted.....


----------



## RjAFX

Dave ...... How many 300zx Police cars have you seen? Are they molded in different colors of white? As you can see mine is off white, new from the package.

I should have put the Wide Bodies in the same pictures, but I didn't now you have to do it.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave ...... How many 300zx Police cars have you seen? Are they molded in different colors of white? As you can see mine is off white, new from the package.
> 
> I should have put the Wide Bodies in the same pictures, but I didn't now you have to do it.


I have only seen a few pictures of the 300ZX police car, and none of them in person. There is only the white one.


----------



## RjAFX

White yes......mine is off white, wondering if there is a bright white, appliance white etc?


----------



## RjAFX

Here we have the two versions of the solid red Ferrari's, and the number 4 car. Ya can't really see the color variations in my picture. I tried with and w/out flash. 



The two cars on the left are dark reds, the one on the right is the so called lighter red. I didn't set out looking for the two colors. It's just happenstance that I have them.


----------



## vansmack2

That #4 version is hard to come by. I do have two of the unnumbered versions. I just checked, and one is a little darker than the other. The darker one is the first one I purchased back in the 90s.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> That #4 version is hard to come by. I do have two of the unnumbered versions. I just checked, and one is a little darker than the other. The darker one is the first one I purchased back in the 90s.


"Guessing" they all came out pre 1995.


And the wide body 300zx


----------



## RjAFX

Someone has all the Javelins......come on show us. Who has the Matador police cars?

Javelins: I'm missing, white/purple, butterscotch blk 5, blue blk 5. Did they make a red ProStock?


----------



## RjAFX

Mitch I got my hands on another. There has been a couple lime green with red numbers on ebay, but $46 & $50 bucks is a bit high I think.



Got the 43 car for just under $40 bucks including shipping. She is like new rolling on what looks to be an un-used G+.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Mitch I got my hands on another. There has been a couple lime green with red numbers on ebay, but $46 & $50 bucks is a bit high I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 43 car for just under $40 bucks including shipping. She is like new rolling on what looks to be an un-used G+.


Good job RJ. I paid $45 total for my #43 back in 2013, so you got a better deal. 

I also have a second one, a runner that I picked up cheap. It was missing the rear bumper and rear body panel. I took those parts off a parts car I had, but the body panel needs to be painted to match.

Only only have a few Javelins so I can't help with a complete set there.


----------



## RjAFX

Same guy had three on ebay .... two sold for under $40.....not sure what the third sold for. What I just paid was a lot less than what it would have cost 20-25 years ago. These cars were so "RARE". I wonder who was doling them out 2 or 3 a year back then .... Cause they don't seem to be so "rare" now. Someone filled their pockets. Hummmm, I wonder who it could have been.

PS: I didn't get the decal set.

JL Javelins got posted in the JL thread, where are the AFX Jav's?


----------



## many slots

Here are the Javelins.


----------



## RjAFX

I thought it would never happen......we have the Javelins pictured. Thank you . Now for the Matador Police cars, and everything else we are missing.

Keep em coming boys!


----------



## sethndaddy

many slots said:


> Here are the Javelins.


the one in the back is a stripped chrome


----------



## RjAFX

The one in black is looking good. Are those AFX, OR JohnnyLightning?


----------



## sethndaddy

afx :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> afx :thumbsup:


I'd like to run across a chrome one molded in black.....I have one that was molded in red, and one in blue. I like anything in black, white, grey, or red.

My Son hauled the one nice the #6 off, and left me with one that is a bit rough.
So I just got the red/wht/blu #6 from Bob B. Now I need the two Jav's with the black number 5 on the hood. Oh and the white purple. You'd think as long as I've been doing this I'd have em all.


----------



## Super G Man

*Complete set*

Scored the Edition 2 Restoration Set with the elusive chrome # 15. All pictured less the clear body.


----------



## RjAFX

Not worth the box they are sitting on .... send them to me.


----------



## Super G Man

I think you have your own now don't you?


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> I think you have your own now don't you?


Yes but they are not here yet, and no chrome 15. Box those bloody ugly things up then over night them to me. I'd hate for you to have nightmares knowing they're in your house. Ship em off in the morning, I'll pay the postage. 

Charlie ..... as soon as they get here I'll have a Gold 7 for you. "Maybe" a black 7 and a silver 15.

To be honest, it's nice to see them ALL together.

Ok box em up ... lots of tape so they don't escape while you're sleeping..


----------



## vansmack2

I just want to know where you found those sets.



Super G Man said:


> Scored the Edition 2 Restoration Set with the elusive chrome # 15. All pictured less the clear body.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I just want to know where you found those sets.


A little bird told me where they were, that bird has a fear of Cobra's......box em up.

Soon as that bird told me I told Charlie, we each went for one. Charlie is yet to get his.
Let me thank you again, you have no idea how lucky I feel to have got my hands on them.


----------



## Super G Man

*Complete Sets*

Van

Found them on the auction site,


----------



## RjAFX

Van ...... who in Helsinki is Van?


----------



## RjAFX

Damn morphine....can't remember crap.


Hey VAN thanks man.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Yes but they are not here yet. Box those bloody ugly things up then over night them to me. I'd hate for you to have nightmares knowing they're in your house. Ship em off in the morning, I'll pay the postage.
> 
> Charlie ..... as soon as they get here I'll have a Gold 7 for you. "Maybe" a black 7 and a silver 15.
> 
> To be honest, it's nice to them ALL together.
> 
> Ok box em up lots of tape so they don't escape and get you while you're sleeping..


RJ,
Not holding my breath! :drunk:

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Not holding my breath! :drunk:
> 
> Charlie


Do you think SuperGMike will let them stay in his house, maybe caged up?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Mike,
The cars in the second (chrome) set are SG+ chassis aren't they? The first set was SRT?

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Mike,
> The cars in the second (chrome) set are SG+ chassis aren't they? The first set was SRT?
> 
> Charlie


My "guess" is they were all SRT's


----------



## Super G Man

The box says SRT but the two cars i got were on MG 1.5. I switched them onto SRT chassis


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> The box says SRT but the two cars i got were on MG 1.5. I switched them onto SRT chassis


I'd do the same .....So now do we know they are all SRT's, or.


----------



## docsho

Super G Man said:


> The box says SRT but the two cars i got were on MG 1.5. I switched them onto SRT chassis


My set of chromies are also on MG 1.5 chassis


----------



## Super G Man

There is set listed right now and the cars are also on MG 1.5's. HMMM.


----------



## RjAFX

Hmmmmm is right.

The black and silver I have coming, are pictured with SRT's, will know for sure when they get here.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

This is wild, no one seems to be able to say for sure what chassis they are on. Steve Russell told me he thought they were both SRT, but he did not know much about them. Before his time at the company. Almost positive the first set was SRT, the second, still trying to verify.


----------



## RjAFX

Second set may have had both dropped in and they didn't re -do the box, anything in the paper work? 
I know I like the SRT chassis, the only reason I'd keep a Mega is for display or the body clip.


----------



## docsho

MSwaterlogged said:


> This is wild, no one seems to be able to say for sure what chassis they are on. Steve Russell told me he thought they were both SRT, but he did not know much about them. Before his time at the company. Almost positive the first set was SRT, the second, still trying to verify.


The chrome set I purchased came from a non slot car seller, they bought the set and used it one week end, and later put it on Ebay. They both had MG chassis. The Silver Chrome and Red #9 that came in the single package was also a MG chassis. So my guess is that the second set (Chromies) came with the MG chassis. It will be interesting to find out for sure.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Guess I am going to have to start a list of those that have the cars and what chassis they had. So MG seems to be the majority. Docsho, your situation sounds like the odds are in favor that is the way they came from Restoration Hardware.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey doc .... what does your box and or paper work say?

My chrome 9 new from pkg has a SRT in it, just took it out for a look see.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

My chrome #9 single package car is a MG chassis.


----------



## GT40

Guys
I bought mine band new they had SRT Cars one's blue and I cant remember what the other one was (old age I guess) I'll look next time I dig them out, I don't think the Mega G were even out then.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

GT40 said:


> Guys
> I bought mine band new they had SRT Cars one's blue and I cant remember what the other one was (old age I guess) I'll look next time I dig them out, I don't think the Mega G were even out then.


The first set definitely came with SRT. It is the chrome second set that seems to be the unknown. I think it came out in 2010, so the MG would have been available.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Restoration Hardware

First set grey box
Worlds Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack
Black #7 SRT
Silver #15 SRT

Second Set white box
Shelby Slot Car Racetrack
Chrome #9 box says SRT, but only finding MG
Chrome #15 box says SRT, but only finding MG

I hope GT40's set didn't come with a blue car. If it did that makes another car/set we have to figure out


----------



## docsho

For those interested here is a set of Restoration Hardware Daytona Coupes, the Black and Silver on Ebay




http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARROLL-SHE...071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350d7cbdf


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Yeah, RJ and I have been watching those closely <g>.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2

docsho said:


> For those interested here is a set of Restoration Hardware Daytona Coupes, the Black and Silver on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARROLL-SHE...071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350d7cbdf


I have been watching them, but not going to bid.


----------



## RjAFX

GooooooodMorningHobbyTalk.

I'm bidding if Charlie says go for it. Charlie only has two and a half hours to go to see if he is the proud owner of a Chrome set with cars......I'm not sure how he's doing but I'm purdy antsy in the pantsy to see if he gets it or not. I want to know what chassis it says are in the box, it has MG's pictured, but what does the box, and/or paper work say.....


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I managed to snag the #2 set with the chrome cars. Cars are not in tip top shape apparently, will have to wait and see what can be done with them. 

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Man I've been wait'n for you to make the announcement. Great price, just look at what the set without cars sold for.

I backed off of it because I only wanted the nicer box.

Maybe I should ask the Mods to make a most of this the ShelbyDaytona thread. We can sure talk Shelby


----------



## racindad

MSwaterlogged said:


> I managed to snag the #2 set with the chrome cars. Cars are not in tip top shape apparently, will have to wait and see what can be done with them.
> 
> Charlie


I saw a REALLY great price on the chrome car set in a completed auction from about a week and a half ago. Hope that was you, or at least some other member here. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

No mine just closed Sat. Possibly SuperGMan got that one. Somehow I missed even seeing that one I think.


----------



## RjAFX

I never saw that one myself, and miss so much stuff no matter how many combinations of word searches I use.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Restoration Hardware
> 
> First set grey box
> Worlds Greatest Shelby Slot Car Racetrack
> Black #7 SRT
> Silver #15 SRT
> 
> Second Set white box
> Shelby Slot Car Racetrack
> Chrome #9 SRT only?
> Chrome #15 SRT only?
> 
> People are finding "2nd set" loose cars or open sets with both SRT, and MG cars
> 
> I wonder what it says on the 2nd sets box, and/or the sets paper work as to what cars are inside. I would have to go with what it says on the box, or paper work, until one of us find a brand spank'n new never opened set with something other than what the box/paper says.
> 
> I hope GT40's set didn't come with a blue car. If it did that makes another car/set we have to figure out


I emailed John Cukras (legendary slot car racer and part of the Aurora/AFX/Racemasters design team, worked for Jim Russell). Here is his answer 

"Some of those sets were specials for individual customers. I was not involved in what was in them. All of the Shelby Coupes I have seen for that time was SRT chassis. Sorry I couldn't be more specific." 

Unfortunately, it does not clear up the mystery.
The mystery continues

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

blue55conv said:


> I got caught by surprise with both of these sets. I don't recall any mention of them on Hobbytalk when they were available from Restoration Hardware. I started looking for set #1 as soon as I heard about it. There is a Restoration Hardware store here in Dallas. I called them, but they didn't even remember the set. Then I found out about set #2. I figured that I would never get either set.
> 
> I was able to get both sets from ebay. It took a while. These sets are huge, so shipping was costly.
> 
> I got the silver and gold "Special Edition" European cars from ebay also.


Blue55conv:

What chassis are your chrome cobras on, especially the #15?
Trying to get a consensus here.
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

many slots said:


> Here are the Shelby set cars.


manyslots:

What chassis are your chrome cobras on, especially the #15? Trying to get a consensus here.

thanks,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I still think both, but we have yet to see a single SRT chassis in a SET II chrome car. So from what we see so far the box is marked SRT, but only MG chassis. If we could find an unopened box maybe, that would help. I just wonder if paper work is missing in the sets we have come across that says they switched.


----------



## racindad

I used to think SRTs, but now I don't. I have seen enough auctions with the chrome cars on Mega G chassis to convince me that is how they originally came. I could be wrong though; wouldn't be the first time!

As someone pointed out, the timing makes sense too. This was about the time the Mega G chassis was released.

Here is a set: Search completed ebay auctions for "shelby slot car race track 2 cars"


----------



## MSwaterlogged

So far every person that has responded has said their chrome cars with MG. I agree with racindad, I think they may have started out to be SRT, but with the safety issues which required AFX to design and sell the MG, I am GUESSING they shipped with MG chassis at the last minute. Don't know if we will ever answer this one for sure.


----------



## RjAFX

Just for that one un-opened set.


----------



## Super G Man

I'm theorizing that maybe there was a deadline to get the sets to Restoration Hardware or possibly face a financial penalty or cancellation of the order. Possibly a shortage of SRT chassis forced a change to one that was readily available in order to meet the deadline. Box says SRT but have yet to see a car in edition 2 set that has the SRT chassis under it . RJ maybe your friends at Scaleauto can shed some light on what happened?


----------



## GT40

Guys
Do you guys know when the Chrome Cars were first released ?
It's probably just like 1on1 cars from the factory, calls for 350 motor they run out and the boss says put those 400 motors in there, that way we can keep running
I've seen similar thing happen before, anything to keep running. IF YOU DONT MAKE IT THEY CANT BUY IT.

GT40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Do you guys know when the Chrome Cars were first released ?
> It's probably just like 1on1 cars from the factory, calls for 350 motor they run out and the boss says put those 400 motors in there, that way we can keep running
> I've seen similar thing happen before, anything to keep running. IF YOU DONT MAKE IT THEY CANT BUY IT.
> 
> GT40


Pretty much what I said a few pages back. All boxes may say SRT on them but they may have had both the SRT and MG dropped in. Hey, they may have never had a SRT in them at all. To be honest who knows what was going at TOMY back then. I doubt they know. I bet they don't even have a record of what they dropped in the sets. Inventory could have been low on SRT chassis so they dropped the MG in without the expense of changing what it says on the box and instructions. They saved money to make money.

It would be cool if some of us were to come across a few un-opened sets to see what we find. If I ever do I'll set up a couple camera's for the unveiling.

I'll drop Nicky an email see if she has anything to offer. I'll guess she has no idea of went on inside TOMY at that time.


----------



## RjAFX

As Charlie reported

"Some of those sets were specials for individual customers." Could be one "individual" customer. I wonder how many sets "those individual customers" got.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok ...... lets go back to complete sets. How about this one, every one that I know of.



I like the Gulf Livery the most.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX
When I think of AFX those are the cars I think of, they must have made a boat load of them, I'm talking about your "2" Cars, timeless classics.


----------



## Redwater slot

RjAFX said:


> Ok ...... lets go back to complete sets. How about this one, every one that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Gulf Livery the most.


This one two!


----------



## RjAFX

Redwater .... I forgot about that transparent scorpion.

GT40 .... that is one car that we all have and seem the love. My Son, and I have raced the 917K for a long time. Every time my Son comes out here to steal cars he tries to haul off more of them. He has one each, he gets no more.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok, I said I was hooked on the ShelbyDaytonaCoupes. Now only missing the chrome 15 .....





The more I look the more I like that 13 car. The Gold 7 is really growing on me also.

I really don't like chrome cars........but I left room for it.


----------



## sethndaddy

RjAFX said:


> Ok ...... lets go back to complete sets. How about this one, every one that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Gulf Livery the most.


there is one yellow and one butterscotch, and its a pretty noticeable difference. I'll try to get a side by side


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> there is one yellow and one butterscotch, and its a pretty noticeable difference. I'll try to get a side by side



Kinda translucent.....have it.


----------



## Super G Man

*complete Set*

Way to dig RJ! Just need the chrome 15 to complete. They have been showing up in the last month or so. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Way to dig RJ! Just need the chrome 15 to complete. They have been showing up in the last month or so. Keep your eyes peeled.[/quote
> 
> Mike ...... this is all your fault, and I want another 13 car.
> 
> Man that's a lot of open wheel cars.


----------



## sethndaddy

here see


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> here see


That I do not have ...... and bet I've over looked it a couple times. Now I have to pay attention. I think I like it......

seth did that come in a battery set?


----------



## fordcowboy

http://www.glennmason.com/jlc/tjetspage2.html


----------



## RjAFX

fordcowboy said:


> http://www.glennmason.com/jlc/tjetspage2.html


Should add that to the JohnnyLightning thread. It might fit in with the subject better.

Avoid ebay seller 410bassethound he is one rude puppy!


----------



## RjAFX

The whole shoot'n match, Texas style.


With, and without flash.


ThankYou for the help SuperG Mike, waterloggedCharlie, VanDave


----------



## RjAFX

Going to work on getting the 6 of these next.



Got the two easy ones......am I bad or what? Have a feeling everyone's reply is, "or what".


----------



## GT40

Rj
Your going to were out your computer looking for the rest of them.
Good luck with your search.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Was lucky and found the 11 car ......


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Was lucky and found the 11 car ......


You certainly were my friend.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Going to work on getting the 6 of these next.
> 
> 
> 
> Got the two easy ones......am I bad or what? Have a feeling everyone's reply is, "or what".


I can only think of 5. The 3 you have pictured, the red #12 Calsonic, and the #5 Mobil. What is the 6th one?


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I can only think of 5. The 3 you have pictured, the red #12 Calsonic, and the #5 Mobil. What is the 6th one?


Meant five as in 5 .... another "what" in Helsinki is he talking about moment.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok.....got the red Calsonic. Four down one to go.

I'll post a photo of the four together when it gets here.


----------



## cwbam

*T Birds & Skyline GTR's Aussie*

TOMY AFX
? 3 different T Bird styles
no photo of the Spam style early 80's
then the 2 versions in photo's
missin the Arrow car
& the Super Coupe #7 Zerex 
but got Mr. Kulwicki custom


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> TOMY AFX
> ? 3 different T Bird styles
> no photo of the Spam style early 80's
> then the 2 versions in photo's
> missin the Arrow car
> & the Super Coupe #7 Zerex
> but got Mr. Kulwicki custom


I am missing the Al's Streakhouse. I have thought about getting it for a few years now. I think I have a Citgo somewhere, but I may have divested of it since Citgo is now own by the communist government of Venezuela.


----------



## RjAFX

I can add a couple more Birds to my have's. I have a bunch of stock cars, but I have no idea what brand (Chevy/Ford) they are supposed to be. Need the 05 Brock Mobil GT-R.

Over all most of the stock cars are just globs of painted plastic, like open wheel cars.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I can add a couple more Birds to my have's. I have a bunch of stock cars, but I have no idea what brand (Chevy/Ford) they are supposed to be. Need the 05 Brock Mobil GT-R.
> 
> Over all most of the stock cars are just globs of painted plastic, like open wheel cars.


RJ look closely at the front end of the cars, and match them up. some of the stockers are Monte Carlos, like the Lions #8, and the Diamond Racing #55.


----------



## RjAFX

I just know I need the FirstStrike car, what ever it is...... Before that, I want to get the Brock Mobil GT-R, now that I got my hands on the red Calsonic.


----------



## vansmack2

There is the #7 Mobil T-Bird, and also a #9 T-Bird that comes in two versions. Their is the one pictured below, and a set only version with Bill Elliot on top. 

This picture is from the back of a 1986 Tomy set box.


----------



## RjAFX

Got those....and they look like, well they look like they should......real TBirds even if they are not great looking. I'll do as you say Dave and see if I can tell a Ford from a Chevy in some of these stock cars. The new 1.7's look GREAT. Charlie sent one to me so I could have a in my hands look see......nice cars.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm getten there ...... Four of five, she got here today.





One to go, and it's almost in the shipping container thanks to a good friend.


----------



## RjAFX

You know what we're missing here........the RT/SRT open wheel cars. Someone has to have more than I do. I have 15 and two on the way. Come on Guys post your cars......Your RT/SRT open wheel cars. How many are there..........22, 27, 34??

How about posting complete sets of AFX Stock Cars from each mold.


----------



## Redwater slot

Calling Hilltop! Can you post your nomad complete or the ones in your cylinder shape display case?


----------



## RjAFX

Nomads,Nomads,Nomads

Get your SuperWideAngleLens out for that single shot of NOMAD's.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> The Chevelle's......your turn to post some pictures.
> 
> Blue/Lime Green on the far left is a JohnnyLightning, it's there to compare.


RJ,
What chassis is under the Orange/Cream #17? I have that body coming in a group I just won, but not sure what chassis it came with.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

1929 MagnaTraction

Blue LimeGreen
White Orange
Yellow Red

1975 MagnaTraction/FlameThrower

Orange White*
White Orange
Yellow Red

1067 MagnaTraction/MagnaSonic

Orange White*
Red White Orange #29
White Red Blue #29


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Thanks, I thought it might be magna traction but was not sure.




RjAFX said:


> 1929
> MagnaTraction
> 
> Blue LimeGreen
> White Orange
> Yellow Red
> 
> 1975
> MagnaTraction/FlameThrower
> 
> Orange White*
> White Orange
> Yellow Red
> 
> 1067
> MagnaTraction/MagnaSonic
> 
> Orange White*
> Red White Orange #29
> White Red Blue #29


----------



## RjAFX

Never came as a AFX non mag that I know of.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is my complete set/collection of a different kind. This is my collection of Tomy's 1986 first year car releases. These are all the 1986 Tomy cars I know of. My information is based on 1986 set boxes, and carded cars I have seen. If anyone knows of additional cars, and has proof that they were 1986 releases then please post that information.

I also have a few other Tomy releases pictured here that I believe were release between 1987 to 1989.


----------



## RjAFX

I have the ThunderloopThriller set ... my box is marked 1987, same as my GhostRacer set. 

Grey/Yellow #9 Porsche 934 came out in 1987

As far as the Blue/Silver and the Red/Silver Corvette I believe they came out together in 1989.

Now if that 05 Brock car was here I could post a complete set of Skylines.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I have the ThunderloopThriller set ... my box is marked 1987, same as my GhostRacer set.
> 
> Grey/Yellow #9 Porsche 934 came out in 1987
> 
> As far as the Blue/Silver and the Red/Silver Corvette I believe they came out together in 1989.


I have two of the Thunderloop Thriller sets. I need to take a look at them.

I know the #9 Porsche was released in 1986, because it is on my 1986 Formula1 Duel set box #8605. this set came with the two Indy cars pictured. Many of these cars were out for more than one year, but a few, like the blue T-Bird, were one year only. The #9 Porsche in my picture with the yellow Pirelli sticker is one that says Porsche on the sides.


----------



## RjAFX

Crazy because everything I have points to the 934 being released in 1987.

Still the best looking 934 they made.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Crazy because everything I have points to the 934 in 1987.
> 
> Maybe released as a single in 1987, was it ever a set car?
> 
> Still the best looking 934 they made.


That gray 934 was released at least until the mid 90s, because I just saw a completed auction for one on a mid 90s plastic covered card. Also any 1986 release cars should have the narrow traction magnets. The wider ones came out later.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm just saying anything I found in my notes, and other junk point to 1987 and later. Doesn't mean I have all the info to be had.

Is that Brock car in the mail yet......come on lets go. Now you have two or three cars coming?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I'm just saying anything I found in my notes, and other junk point to 1987 and later. Doesn't mean I have all the info to be had.
> 
> Is that Brock car in the mail yet......come on lets go. Now you have two or three cars coming?


My Formula1 Duel set has the same pics as the Thunderloop Thriller sets. Both of my Thunderloop sets are 1987.


----------



## RjAFX

Well I guess I should have looked at the pictures.....next time I dig it out from the bottom of the stack.


----------



## many slots

The 1987 Tomy catalog shows the grey Porsche #9. white/green Jaguar #44, & red/blue/white Porsche 962 #33, as new for 1987.

Also missed was the yellow/black/red Firebird for 1986.


----------



## vansmack2

many slots said:


> The 1987 Tomy catalog shows the grey Porsche #9. white/green Jaguar #44, & red/blue/white Porsche 962 #33, as new for 1987.
> 
> Also missed was the yellow/black/red Firebird for 1986.


These exact same pictures are on the back of my 1986 Formula1 Duel box.

Are you referring to the below Firebird. If so I have not seen it in any 1986 advertisement, or on 1986 cards, although it might have been. I do have that car. It came in the 1987 Thunderloop Thriller set. I will research further as much as is possible. Also you can see the difference between 1986 cards, and 1987 cards in the below picture.


----------



## RjAFX

Packaging!! Packaging!! I don't know what any packaging looks like. I tear it apart and put it in the trash as soon as I get it......lol. I have those cars.....

The Japan shipment left L.A. Thrusday at 10am it could be here Saturday. Only one needed to have the full set of Skylines.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Packaging!! Packaging!! I don't know what any packaging looks like. I tear it apart and put it in the trash as soon as I get it......lol. I have those cars.....
> 
> The Japan shipment left L.A. Thrusday at 10am it could be here Saturday. Only one needed to have the full set of Skylines.


It is just for reference in case someone has them, or comes across them. No packages for me either.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> It is just for reference in case someone has them, or comes across them. No packages for me either.


Me just being smart arse brother.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Me just being smart arse brother.


I know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I know!!!!!!!!!!!



Just make'n sure.....you are from California after all.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Just make'n sure.....you are from California after all.


Not everyone in California is an idiot. Unfortunately, the majority are, and I have to deal with them constantly. Ouch...........!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Not everyone in California is an idiot. Unfortunately, the majority are, and I have to deal with them constantly. Ouch...........!



to funny Brother


----------



## RjAFX

Dave after you posted that Firebird I got to thinking I have a few of those ..... How many are there? I have nine over all .... three are TOMY. How many are there....how many AURORA, how many TOMY? 

Don't tell us how many, show us......post pictures of the missing ThunderChickens.

Not just different windshield sticker's. Did they make the same car without the ThunderChicken on the hood......show us. 




Friend of mine from back in the day raced Firebirds, and other assorted Pontiacs. The name on the side of his GTO drag car was.....what else, SuperChicken. 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=song+super+chicken


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave after you posted that Firebird I got to thinking I have a few of those ..... How many are there? I have nine over all three are TOMY. How many are there....how many AURORA, how many TOMY?
> 
> Don't tell us how many, show us......post pictures of the missing ThunderChickens.
> If it's just a different windshield sticker don't worry about it.


I count 11 in this picture. That only count the yellow ones and blacks ones in the front row once, but the bird on those yellow ones is different.

I don't have the second yellow from the left, or the #9 with the white hood. I do have other variations of some of these.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey if it has a different paint job, or different Chicken, it's a different Bird. 

So far it looks like 13 FireBirds to me

Dave how many TomyChickens were there?

Call for SuperChicken!
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=song+super+chicken
Listen to it, hell it might make you smile.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave how many TomyChickens were there?


Three colors of Tomy birds. Red, Yellow, Black. There are variations though. Some say Firebird with small writing, some say Firebird in large writing (like the black ones in the pic I posted), and some say Pontiac. Then there are the no bird versions. There is a black no bird lighted, a red no bird lighted, a yellow no bird lighted, and a yellow no bird not lighted. There may be more variations that I am unaware of.

Also, the black no bird lighted version I have seen says AFX on the side.


----------



## RjAFX

So the three TOMY I have also come without the Chicken on the hood.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> So the three I have also come without the ThunderChicken on the hood.


Yes sir. I will post my collection soon. 

Presently cooking some shrimp Chow Mein, so it has to wait a bit.


----------



## many slots

Yellow Firebird in 1986 package, & 3 without birds.


----------



## vansmack2

many slots said:


> Yellow Firebird in 1986 package, & 3 without birds.


I am waiting to see a yellow Firebird in 1986 package.


----------



## many slots

Oops, pictures didn't come in.


----------



## vansmack2

many slots said:


> Oops, pictures didn't come in.


Nice, thanks, now I can officially add the yellow Firbird to my 1986 list.

I see your yellow no bird is the unlighted version.


----------



## vansmack2

many slots said:


> Yellow Firebird in 1986 package, & 3 without birds.


If you have more 1986 carded please post pictures of them.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> nice, thanks, now i can officially add the yellow camaro to my 1986 list.


"camaro yellow"?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> "camaro yellow"?


Firebird. Hey I was distracted by my food. Camaro, Firebird, same platform, just slightly different.


----------



## RjAFX

Firebird....good cause I knew nothing of a yellow Camaro.

Back to what this thread was intended for.

Ok here they are......One complete set of the AFX NISSAN Skyline GT-R's. I am more than happy to be the one to post the pictures of these cars for all to see.

Dale....less than 30 days brother, and my gNote shows so sign of wear.



These really are nice cars.

Did it, done got em. In this set of cars, I like the 05 Brock car the most.

ThankYou VanDave, your Green/Yellow/Red Golf will be on it's way as soon as it shows up.


----------



## alpink

*goat*



RjAFX said:


> Dave after you posted that Firebird I got to thinking I have a few of those ..... How many are there? I have nine over all .... three are TOMY. How many are there....how many AURORA, how many TOMY?
> 
> Don't tell us how many, show us......post pictures of the missing ThunderChickens.
> 
> Not just different windshield sticker's. Did they make the same car without the TunderChicken on the hood......show us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend of mine from back in the day raced Firebirds, and other assorted Pontiacs. The name on the side of his GTO drag car was.....what else, SuperChicken.
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=song+super+chicken


a GTO should never be called a "chicken' ....
it is, afterall, a GOAT.
or
Gas, Tires, Oil

Gran Turismo Omalagata

LOL


----------



## RjAFX

If you knew him .... you'd know why. He was the SuperChicken.

Let me explain. 

He was a disc jockey on a local RockRadioStation. 5 minutes before the hour every day they did SuperChicken. All the SuperChicken music playing in the back round while a Gal narrated and two or three others did all the voices. They did a radio style SuperChickenShow. The show might about the local Mayor, the Governor, the Police, Taxes, etc. SuperChicken always came to the rescue....or tried. The show was funny as Helsinki 85% of the time and went like a Soap Opera so you had to stay tuned to keep up. ....Hence SuperChicken on the side of his GTO.


----------



## vansmack2

Here are my Firebirds. I am still missing a few. The black no bird Firebird is on Ebay Australia, but the seller won't ship to the USA. I also have another #9 body plus some parts of others that I plan on using for customs.


----------



## RjAFX

They look better with a clean hood, just like the real car looks better with a clean hood. The yellow without the Chicken looks extra good, with the black shaker scoop.


----------



## Gareth

racindad said:


> I do believe the Camel #8 car would be a custom. Would be great to have a Camel and Marlboro pair.
> 
> There is also another variation of the #14 Lowenbrau-esque car, and a variation of the #17 with "Porsche" on the windshield. Plus the plain white paintable.
> 
> Love the photos of sets, by the way. Keep 'em coming!


The only photos of a Camel 962 appear to be the same custom car....which I own! For some reason it appeared on ebay about 4 years ago and I bought it. It is a work of art. Got some slight wear on the decal on the rear wing but I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## RjAFX

There she is Dave .... the one and only.


----------



## RjAFX

I finally have all three Peugeot's....Dirty deeds done dirt cheap between Dave and myself.

With flash


Without flash


See post 69
That's the complete set of the Peugeot 205's as far as I know. If anyone knows of more post a picture of it.


----------



## Gareth

I'm pretty sure that's all three and a mighty fine trio it is too. Well done on bagging the final one. Camel is my favourite. Definitely cars for looking at though, both the Golf and Pug fall off the road far too easily!


----------



## RjAFX

Gareth .... what makes me mad is I didn't buy the blue one 20-22 years ago for $22 bucks. No I have wait till it's worth $170 before I start looking to buy it, lol. I paid $75 and feel lucky at that. I put the correct white wheel chassis under it before I slipped it in the display case.

I too like the CAMEL car the most, and I have CAMEL open wheel turbo to go with it

PS: ThankYou for posting a photo of the CAMEL 962.


----------



## GT40

RJ
What a great and fast job finding all of those bad a** cars so fast my friend
I was thinking that would be a hard job to do well done.

gt40


----------



## pshoe64

*A Little Drag Racing Anyone*

Here's a few of the straight line crowd.




























-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Paul, IMHO, those old Vega Funny Cars were one of the BEST - And most authentic looking Drag Cars that Aurora Ever Built- just Beautiful, and you have so many color variants- Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

The white Vega with the silver was one of the first cars I won at a competition a bazillion years ago. When I started looking for the orange one I found out about the silver/no silver variations. I never realized that AFX left the silver off the later production versions. I guess that was a cost saving measure. I'm going to gather the Grand Ams, Vega Vans and Cudas later tonight and snap some pics. I know I'm missing 2 of the Cudas, but I have all of the GAs and Vega Vans. Love that quarter mile muscle.

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX

Ralph I'm with you .... Love the Vega.

Paul keep em coming......Did you get the package?


----------



## vaBcHRog

I forgot all about those funny cars


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> What a great and fast job finding all of those bad a** cars so fast my friend
> I was thinking that would be a hard job to do well done.
> 
> gt40


Dale a little luck and a few friends like Dave, Charlie, Mike, and yourself it becomes easy. It looks like I found two more cars in Japan for Dave, and that's what it takes. All of us working together, watching out for each, and never bidding against one another. If you are ever bidding on ebay let me know so I don't bid on the same item, be sure to let the other guys know also.

That goes for everyone on this forum....maybe we should start a I'm bidding on this thread. I wonder if that would work?


----------



## alpink

rJ, that would only allow non-members to see the items that we spend valuable time searching for so they can out bid us.
if you could get "powers that be" to make a members only thread, that would work.
I respect what you suggest and agree.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cools pics P64...!!! Love them A to B Vegas myself!!! The boys have remolded a few of em theirselves...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Al with your sorted history with the powers to be, you might be the man to make such a request. At least they might read something from you, I don't believe anyone at the Power House has ever opened anything I have sent.

I can say that not bidding against one another has worked for Charlie, Dale, Dave, Mike, and myself. We have told each other ... hey I'm bidding on this. That has stopped me from running the bid up on items before giving up. Charlie was watching an item till it went higher than he wanted to pay ...then he gave me the green light on it. All of us that wanted the RH Shelby set got one without running the price up on each other.....it works.


----------



## alpink

RjAFX, just curious ....
for a member with less than a year here, you seem to know an awful lot about me.
how so?


----------



## RjAFX

Al all I did is read your return to the forum thread (....have not posted....) and put 2 and 2 together......I have no idea what you did, or said. 
Heck I got a warning, and when I asked for what I didn't get a reply, and I wasn't being a smart mouth.......I didn't know what I did, or said to get the warning.

PS: I still have no idea. So I go on being myself, so far so good.


----------



## alpink

I would alert you to TOS about specific language.
much that we use daily is NOT tolerated well here.
but won't be sanctioned unless someone rats you out.


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> I would alert you to TOS about specific language.
> much that we use daily is NOT tolerated well here.
> but won't be sanctioned unless someone rats you out.


Well Helsinki .... thanks Brother I changed it.


----------



## RjAFX

I think I only have the GReddy to get in order to have a complete set of non lighted hardbody 956/962's.


----------



## RjAFX

Paul.......post more of your gems.


----------



## pshoe64

*Grand Ams and Vega Vans*

I had a chance to get a few pics.

-Paul


----------



## JazzyJerome

QooL!!!


----------



## RjAFX

Oh heck yes........those are nice.


----------



## oneredz

The red/white/blue Grand Am is one of my favorites.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice Paul.


----------



## RjAFX

SuperG Mike where close up shot of 5 Skylines?


----------



## RjAFX

Every time I open this thread I just marvel at all the Open Wheel Cars Mike posted. So many, so cool, so good looking. I'd like one of you guys to post the Open Wheel Turbo cars you have complete or not so I can get an idea what I'm missing.


----------



## RjAFX

I dug em out ..... This is my collection of OpenWheel RT/SRT cars.



Show us your set. How many are there, 713 in all? How many do you have?


----------



## vansmack2

I only have 5 Turbo/SRT F1 cars. The number 2, and #4 Pennzoils, the #1 Mobil, and the #12 Camel. The one I have that you don't is the #9 Footwork below. I will dig up some pics of other Turbo/SRT cars though.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I only have 5 Turbo/SRT F1 cars. The number 2, and #4 Pennzoils, the #1 Mobil, and the #12 Camel. The one I have that you don't is the #9 Footwork below. I will dig up some pics of other Turbo/SRT cars though.




Dave that is one that I know I'm missing, your no damn help at all.......lol. 

So what is it going to take to get that RT put in a box shipped to me?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
This guy has quite a collection of open wheel cars displayed. Lots of minor variations (round roll bar, square roll bar, pointed roll bar, etc.).

C

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tomy.html


----------



## vansmack2

Here is the rest of what you are missing as far as I can tell, excluding variations.


----------



## RjAFX

See ...... This is why I never bought many OpenWheel cars. Had I just looked at a few of those pictures someplace on the interweb I would have said......I have that car, and I don't. They are purdy, but a pain in the arse trying to remember all of them.

Hell I give up "again" on open wheel cars. Just in RT and SRT I bet I'm missing 306 open wheelers. I'm going to buy one more to make it an even 20, and then I'm done with them.

SG+ Open Wheel cars I have 21 here. I'll buy one more to make it an even number of 22, and I'll only be missing 431 of those. Maybe I'll buy 3 more RT/SRT and make those an even 22 also.


----------



## RjAFX

Mitch I picked up one more. I knew if I took my time I'd not have to pay $35-$50 bucks for it. Got for $22.00 and $4.85 shipping. The body is a 9, and the chrome is a 8.5. 

LimeGreen with Red numbers.



Now I only need the ******* ride, and I still like white the most.


----------



## sizzlerjoe

have you seen either of these ?
item # 141761830527

item # 262027242947

both are ho variations.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Mitch I picked up one more. I knew if I took my time I'd not have to pay $35-$50 bucks for it. Got for $22.00 and $4.85 shipping. The body is a 9, and the chrome is a 8.5.
> 
> LimeGreen with Red numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I only need the ******* ride, and I still like white the most.




Put some tungsten putty in the hollow bottom rear chassis area and they make for some GREAT power slide racing!


----------



## RjAFX

sizzlerjoe said:


> have you seen either of these ?
> item # 141761830527
> 
> item # 262027242947
> 
> both are ho variations.


I think the first one is a 1/32nd scale car. The second is a 1/60th scale Carrera. They have nothing to do with AFX.


----------



## RjAFX

sizzlerjoe said:


> have you seen either of these ?
> item # 141761830527
> 
> item # 262027242947
> 
> both are ho variations.


I'll just leave em in the Plano tackle box till it's their turn to go in the display case.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave I have a line on the turbo #28 Berger/Marlboro car...The price is right so I'm gett'n it. Once I get that I'll locate two more RT/SRT open wheel cars and that's it for them. One more SG+ open wheel and I'm done with open wheel cars altogether.....22 each, and done.


----------



## RjAFX

I now have 22 SG+ open wheel cars with the addition of the #1 McDonalds car. So unless my Son buys me another, or I get something good and cheap I'm done buying open wheel SG+. Still need a few turbo cars to round them off a 22.


I'll post a photo of the 22 I have.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey I finally got a half way decent picture of all The Daytona's that's almost close enough to see them.


----------



## pshoe64

*AFX 1754 Too Much*

Here are the Too Much cars, including a Powerslicks version.

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

Nice set of cars Paul. It looks like you need a couple of engines. I never liked those cars myself, but we all have different likes.


----------



## RjAFX

PowerSlicks ...... saw the sets in the stores, never seen a set open in person. Didn't even know what size the cars were...very cool.


----------



## swamibob

pshoe64 said:


> Here are the Too Much cars, including a Powerslicks version.
> 
> -Paul


Killer picture Paul! I don't think I've seen anything Powerslicks before. Digi it!

Tom


----------



## Bubba 123

vansmack2 said:


> Nice set of cars Paul. It looks like you need a couple of engines. I never liked those cars myself, but we all have different likes.


"DUMB-Question Time", is the gold/black an "AFX" scale & others are the smaller T-jet scale ??? or is it a scale by itself???
had the Hot Wheels Red Line Diecast-Version w/ I was a kid.....:thumbsup:
TY,
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

The Gold and Black car is close to 1/43, much larger. The others in the pic are 1/64 AFX scale, like the Porsche 917 or 57 Nomad.

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bubba 123 said:


> "DUMB-Question Time", is the gold/black an "AFX" scale & others are the smaller T-jet scale ??? or is it a scale by itself???
> *had the Hot Wheels Red Line Diecast-Version w/ I was a kid*.....:thumbsup:
> TY,
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Bubba, Hot Wheels never made this body style(Too Much/Double Trouble), you are probably thinking of the HW Twin Mill, which Mattel/Tyco Brought back out as a Slot car in the early 2000's.


----------



## sethndaddy

for such a common car, and relatively inexpensive, they always seem to be missing those twin motors


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Mega-G Overload*

Here I think is the complete set of US release Mega-G cars (with the exception of the white paintables). If I have left one out, please let me know. I have also thrown in the McDonald's car done by Super G Man as a place holder since it should have been produced by Racemasters if McDonald's had not reneged on their agreement to let them be produced.


----------



## vansmack2

Nice collection Charlie.

I don't have hardly any of those.


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow, those are some cool cars Charlie, will any of them snap on a regular magna traction. mostly the gt40's and the Peugeot


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie I saved that photo for future reference. That's a nice batch of cars, in fact the best looking "HO" slot cars ever.....many I have some I do not

Anything that is a 1.5 will snap on other AFX bodies/chassis. The 1.7's are in a world of their own. GT 40's will, Peugeot's will not.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Nice set!


----------



## racindad

White police car (I think it's a Crown Vic, same mold as the NYPD car) from the Thunderloop Chaser set seems to be missing. That's the set with the red AFX without the 22 numbering as the other car. Thanks for the great pic!

EDIT: Oh, and the blue Gulf GT40 with clear windows, from the Super Coupes set.



MSwaterlogged said:


> Here I think is the complete set of US release Mega-G cars (with the exception of the white paintables). If I have left one out, please let me know. I have also thrown in the McDonald's car done by Super G Man as a place holder since it should have been produced by Racemasters if McDonald's had not reneged on their agreement to let them be produced.


----------



## RjAFX

Racin. .....Thanks for the heads up on the Police car. I had no idea there was another white one. That's another bloody car I need to add to my need list. Just as I knock it down another shows up.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Racindad: I think that thunderloop set was an Australian release not US (but could be wrong). Also did not know the Super Coupes Set had a clear GT40. Dang and here I thought I had them all.

Thanks.


----------



## racindad

Nope - U.S. set, with both cars released individually packaged as Australian releases.

Here's the set: http://www.afxracing.com/products/thunderloop-chaser
(note that this set is a chaser, not a thriller  )


EDIT: I'm also wondering about that #5 Cobra... I thought that was SRT only in the US. When did that get released on a mega g?


----------



## Super G Man

Charlie,

Aren't there a couple of MG Highway Patrol cars?


----------



## vansmack2

Super G Man said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Aren't there a couple of MG Highway Patrol cars?


Charlie you are right. Both the Crown Vic, and the Caprice Highway Patrol cars were released on Mega-G chassis.


----------



## RjAFX

Well Charlie you don't have em all ...... send them to me and start over, I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

racindad said:


> Nope - U.S. set, with both cars released individually packaged as Australian releases.
> 
> Here's the set: http://www.afxracing.com/products/thunderloop-chaser
> (note that this set is a chaser, not a thriller  )
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm also wondering about that #5 Cobra... I thought that was SRT only in the US. When did that get released on a mega g?


OK, OK, I humbly ask your forgiveness. You are correct on both counts. I accidentally grabbed the #5 it is an SRT. Now I need to hunt the white police car (sigh). I just bought a GT40 #1 clear body, so at least I have that one coming.

I do appreciate the information, I don't want to put false data on the museum web site. The sad part is I have the chaser set listed on the museum site, but thought it was mostly Australian. Will have to update that.

Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Aren't there a couple of MG Highway Patrol cars?


Yes, you are correct. I have them, forgot to put them in the photo:drunk:

Guess I need to search some more and redo the photo when I actually have them all.

Thanks,


----------



## RjAFX

Crap. .... I had a good deal going.


----------



## RjAFX

I dunno what happen here.


Hey I can say you're forgiven here, and save my pass for another time.....Mike save that pass for later...


----------



## Super G Man

*complete set*

Old retired guys get a "pass". 






MSwaterlogged said:


> OK, OK, I humbly ask your forgiveness. You are correct on both counts. I accidentally grabbed the #5 it is an SRT. Now I need to hunt the white police car (sigh). I just bought a GT40 #1 clear body, so at least I have that one coming.
> 
> I do appreciate the information, I don't want to put false data on the museum web site. The sad part is I have the chaser set listed on the museum site, but thought it was mostly Australian. Will have to update that.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G Man said:


> Old retired guys get a "pass".


That's me, that's me!


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> That's me, that's me!


Well you are old.......no doubt.


----------



## GT40

Super G Man said:


> Old retired guys get a "pass".


You hit that nail right squarely on the head. :thumbsup:
There's always that car you can't find.
The internet has made looking a lot nicer for us,
even for the old guys like RJ,
I owed you that one my friend for a while now.:thumbsup:

*:hat:HAPPY HUNTING EVERYONE,:hat:*

:dude: GT40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> You hit that nail right squarely on the head. :thumbsup:
> There's always that car you can't find.
> The internet has made looking a lot nicer for us,
> even for the old guys like RJ,
> I owed you that one my friend for a while now.:thumbsup:
> 
> *:hat:HAPPY HUNTING EVERYONE,:hat:*
> 
> :dude: GT40 :wave:


I think all of ya are older than me...


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*'32 Ford Panel Wagons*

Sort of new here. I had a HobbyTalk account years ago but forgot my creds so I just signed up again with a new user name. 

Anyhow, let's revive this thread. How about the AFX '32 panel wagons. The orange is a tough one.


----------



## vansmack2

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> Sort of new here. I had a HobbyTalk account years ago but forgot my creds so I just signed up again with a new user name.
> 
> Anyhow, let's revive this thread. How about the AFX '32 panel wagons. The orange is a tough one.


Nice choice for a revival.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*I got more, just need some pics.*



vansmack2 said:


> Nice choice for a revival.


Thanks Van,

More to come.....


----------



## RjAFX

Keep em coming man .... keep em coming.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*Javelin Pro Stockers next*



RjAFX said:


> Keep em coming man .... keep em coming.


I just need my camera to comply!


----------



## RjAFX

Get em front and center, and start shooting.......I don't bother with digging camera's any more, my phone does the job most of the time.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

Why am I having issues posting pics? Because I haven't made 5 posts?


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*Trying to post pics*

Last junk post just to reach the 5 post minimum to post pics.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*Javelin Pro Stockers*

OK, lets try this one more time. All four Javelin Pro Stockers.

http://home.ptd.net/~davey28/DSC04019.JPG


----------



## RjAFX

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> Last junk post just to reach the 5 post minimum to post pics.



All of my posts are junk.......and counting.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*LOL Rj*



RjAFX said:


> All of my posts are junk.......and counting.


I must be missing something. Why was I allowed to post a thumbnail in my very first post and now having issues?


----------



## RjAFX

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> I must be missing something. Why was I allowed to post a thumbnail in my very first post and now having issues?


I think it's the operator ...... link them via photo bucket.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

RjAFX said:


> I think it's the operator ...... link them via photo bucket.


I'm sure you are right Rj. I'm on the east coast and it's getting late and I'm BEAT! 

I'll add more tomorrow. I have the full set of Baja VW Bugs, among others..

Dave


----------



## vansmack2

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> I must be missing something. Why was I allowed to post a thumbnail in my very first post and now having issues?





RjAFX said:


> I think it's the operator ...... link them via photo bucket.


What RJ said.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> What RJ said.


After all ...... His name is Dave, what more, needs to be said...


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> After all ...... His name is Dave, what more, needs to be said...


Dave, Dave's not here.


----------



## RjAFX

The Dave's have left the building.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The Dave's have left the building.


Dave's not here. Parental Guidance suggest. One bad word.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nxK_hGLTN4


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Dave's not here. Parental Guidance suggest. One bad word.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nxK_hGLTN4



oh man i forgot about that chit man ... dave's not here, now my side hurts man.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*Dave HAS NOT left the building*

:wave:

Not the greatest pic. There's is no way I'm pulling them out of the display case to take pics but here are all the Aurora Camaro's that I know of. The picture makes it look like some posts are bent but I can assure you, they are dead mint.

From right to left:

Blue/Purple with green glass
Blue/Purple with clear glass
Blue/Purple Flame Thrower with green glass
Red/White/Blue/Silver
Red/White/Blue/Silver Flame Thrower
White/Blue with green glass
White/Blue with clear glass
White/Red with clear glass


----------



## oneredz

Nice collection!
I think I have an addiction to the Red/Wht/Blue Camaros and Corvettes. Still looking for a good flamethrower R/W/B Camaro. I just cant stop collecting them when I see them at a good price. I even picked up some ok ones for runners.

Nice one for the white/Red.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

oneredz said:


> Nice collection!
> I think I have an addiction to the Red/Wht/Blue Camaros and Corvettes.
> 
> Me too oneredz. I was 14 years old when those came out in 1976. At that time everything was about the bicentennial. Even Aurora got on board with those beautiful cars.


----------



## oneredz

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> oneredz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection!
> I think I have an addiction to the Red/Wht/Blue Camaros and Corvettes.
> 
> Me too oneredz. I was 14 years old when those came out in 1976. At that time everything was about the bicentennial. Even Aurora got on board with those beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember too, maybe that's why I am a sucker for this color scheme. I also have a few rwb javelins and why I made the martini porsche. color scheme looks just right.
Click to expand...


----------



## RjAFX

More good stuff ..... Love it.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*Here are the Rolls Royce 4 gears*

I only only know of four.

Left to right

White/Black
Black/White
Translucent Yellow/Black
Yellow/Black

All hood ornaments and exhaust are perfect.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

*Baja VW Bugs*

I think I have them all.

Again, sorry for the crappy pic but here goes:

They all have no broken head lights and perfect exhausts.

Right to left.

White with Black Tanks
Yellow with Black Tanks
Red with Black Tanks
Red with White Tanks
Orange with Black Tanks
Lime Green with Blue Tanks


----------



## RjAFX

No, no, no more. Ya got to take them out for their day in the sun photo.....


----------



## vansmack2

Thanks AFXCOLLECTOR, me love Camaros!

Bad grammar intentional.


----------



## oneredz

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> I only only know of four.
> 
> Left to right
> 
> White/Black
> Black/White
> Translucent Yellow/Black
> Yellow/Black
> 
> All hood ornaments and exhaust are perfect.
> 
> http://s170.photobucket.com/user/28nascar28/media/DSC02900.jpg.html




I have the yellow/black one. Hood ornament is long gone tho. It was my brothers car back in the day and bought for him brand new. It is a blast to drive on the track.


----------



## theroad87

*AFX Corvette GTs*

Okay, let's try this ... My set of AFX Corvette GTs
<Image using Direct Link, Insert Picture not working ... maybe need my post count higher first???>

Really like these, although they are kinda tail-heavy and don't handle as well as other types. For purposes of this pic they are mounted on Tomy Turbo chassis.

I'll be posting more later, working on improving my light box & photos to get crisper images.

See you at the races!
Mike


----------



## theroad87

Oh yeah, will get Photobucket set up soon too.
Mike


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

theroad87 said:


> Okay, let's try this ... My set of AFX Corvette GTs
> Mike


Just helping ya out t87...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Yep they are posted on page 3 post number 36. No rule saying only one person can post any one car ...... In fact I'd like to see everyone's sets no matter how many times the car has been posted.



This is all about showing sets of cars that were made for sale, and an oddball here and there. All cars that are out in the wild. It's good reference for those looking to complete a set.


----------



## AFXCOLLECTOR

oneredz said:


> I have the yellow/black one. Hood ornament is long gone tho.


It took me quite some time to find those Rolls with all the hood ornaments in tact AND perfect exhaust.


----------



## oneredz

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> It took me quite some time to find those Rolls with all the hood ornaments in tact AND perfect exhaust.



As I remember, they are so long that when sliding from the inside lane, the back end (exhaust) can hit the guard rail and the car still has power. I am sure many exhausts were lost by catching on a guardrail.


----------



## RjAFX

,and when cars in the other lane ran into & over them.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> ,and when cars in the other lane ran into & over them.


Thats how my Grand Am took out the hood ornament . Of course, NOW i am regretting it, but at the time, not so much.


----------



## oneredz

AFXCOLLECTOR said:


> oneredz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection!
> I think I have an addiction to the Red/Wht/Blue Camaros and Corvettes.
> 
> Me too oneredz. I was 14 years old when those came out in 1976. At that time everything was about the bicentennial. Even Aurora got on board with those beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I got it at about the the same time you did. Just picked up 2 more off the bay. Finally grabbed a flamethrower version of the Camaro.
Click to expand...


----------



## RjAFX

I took out more than one that way .....


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> AFXCOLLECTOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I got it at about the the same time you did. Just picked up 2 more off the bay. Finally grabbed a flamethrower version of the Camaro.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Camaros, but I run all my AFX bodies on TOMY chassis. How about this one I modified for a Turbo Flamethrower chassis.
Click to expand...


----------



## RjAFX

I run everything on a SG+ ..... lights or not.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I run everything on a SG+ ..... lights or not.


You can put lights on an SG+. They have the same pickup shoe holders as the RT/SRT.

However, I have never done it.


----------



## oneredz

Nice work VS2. That chassis design (SG+ included) is an easy conversion to lights. As the GOW bulbs burn out I have been switching over to LEDs. Here when the flamethrowers are racing, we have the lights off in the room. Makes for a really cool night driving challenge.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> You can put lights on an SG+. They have the same pickup shoe holders as the RT/SRT.
> 
> However, I have never done it.



YesSir I know, say'n I run SG+ with and without.....lights. I need to have cars with lights for the GrandKids sitt'n around.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> Nice work VS2. That chassis design (SG+ included) is an easy conversion to lights. As the GOW bulbs burn out I have been switching over to LEDs. Here when the flamethrowers are racing, we have the lights off in the room. Makes for a really cool night driving challenge.


Please show (pics), and explained how you install your LEDs. I have some info, and know where to buy premade LED kits, but am curious as to how you are doing it.


----------



## JazzyJerome

That's cool vansmack2!!!


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> Please show (pics), and explained how you install your LEDs. I have some info, and know where to buy premade LED kits, but am curious as to how you are doing it.



Let me see if I can dig up some photos. These are on pancake chassis, but the idea is the same.


Here is a link to my writeup. It is a little sparse on details, but the parts are:
http://hydranet.dlinkddns.com/wordp...eplacing-grain-of-wheat-headlights-with-leds/

3.3v LEDs
390 ohm resistor on each LED lead. Longest lead is positive side.


Whats nice with LEDs is that as soon as you start to pull the trigger they light up.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz thanks. That is exactly what I wanted to see, and read.


----------



## RjAFX

Anyone with a complete set to add......All the RT/SRT open wheel cars?


----------



## racindad

I think I have them all, with the exception of some of the variations... Getting them all together for a photo is a bit of a challenge but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RjAFX

racindad said:


> I think I have them all, with the exception of some of the variations... Getting them all together for a photo is a bit of a challenge but I'll see what I can do.


It's a stack of cars for sure Brother. I have 22 of the RT/SRT cars, far from all of them. So it looks like your stuck with posting the picture....lol.


----------



## RjAFX

PS: I just want to see how you pose them for this group shot......


----------



## RjAFX

racindad: Come on Brother we are all rooting for you. We want to see the picture. I want to see the picture. I want to see the picture because I'm trying to locate and aquire all RT/SRT/SG+ open wheelers. I have pictures of what I know I'm missing. But I don't know if I have pictures of all the missing cars. So I'd be more than happy to see what you have. Not mention a good complete set for everyone to see.

I started this *AFX* complete set thread because I was sure there were people just like me that wanted to see just what was out there. It's helped me discover I was missing stuff, or forgot about stuff.

So let me say THANKS AGAIN to everyone that has posted your *AFX * goodies in here.


----------



## RjAFX

I just got the #7 Hurricane from Dave, and that brings me up to 25 SG+ open wheelers. I have a ways to go.


----------



## racindad

Complete set of SRT Indy/F1 cars

1. #3 FedEx
2. #4 Pennzoil
3. #7 AFX
4. #8 Shell


----------



## racindad

More RT/SRT open-wheelers (ordinal numbering is random, just keeping them going so I can know the running count)

5. Marlboro #1 - Hercules variation
6. Camel Honda Elf #12


----------



## racindad

*... and more RT open wheelers*

In Japanese silver-box packaging.

7. #16 Leyton House P-005
8. #27 Ferrari P-021
9. #24 Minardi P-022
10. #33 Sasol P-023
11. #29 Venturi P-024
12. #9 Footwork P-025
13. #19 Autopolis P-026


----------



## racindad

More RT open-wheelers to come later, but this will be all for now.

14. #28 Ferrari (with Marlboro and Berger, variation with just Berger bagged)
15. #20 Benetton
16. #1 Mobil
17. #10 Scramjet Magnax (extremely rare)
18. #2 Indy Rocket (variation with no number next to it)
19. #3 Goodyear










Here's another look at the Indy 500 set-only Scramjet car:


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> More RT/SRT open-wheelers (ordinal numbering is random, just keeping them going so I can know the running count)
> 
> 5. Marlboro #1 - Hercules variation
> 6. Camel Honda Elf #12


Don't be cruel to your cars. Turn them loose. Don't tie them down.


----------



## racindad

vansmack2 said:


> Don't be cruel to your cars. Turn them loose. Don't tie them down.


Yeah, I figured you guys would not like the packaged cars! 

I'm a collector, so most of my cars are still in the packaging. I have plenty enough out of the packaging for runners.


----------



## RjAFX

racindad said:


> Yeah, I figured you guys would not like the packaged cars!
> 
> I'm a collector, so most of my cars are still in the packaging. I have plenty enough out of the packaging for runners.


So am I , but I do it out of the package, but I guess we'll not place ya against the wall to face the firing squad......yet.

I see another car I knew nothing about. The #2 Turbo AFX without the number 2.....

Best part is, we have most of the Turbo/SRT cars posted. When I hit 25 I'll post mine again. That's if I ever find 3 more of the cars I'm missing.


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> Yeah, I figured you guys would not like the packaged cars!
> 
> I'm a collector, so most of my cars are still in the packaging. I have plenty enough out of the packaging for runners.


Just giving you a hard time for the heck of it. I am not serious. They are yours to do with as you please.


----------



## racindad

Oh, it's all good! No worries here.

Still left for me to round up and photograph: Indy Road Hawk #6, Canon #5, Labatt's Canon #5, Pennzoil #26, Fox Racing #26, Manicotti #54, and Holdline #5 for a total of 26 turbo cars (not counting all variations).

Any missing from that list?


----------



## RjAFX

I have 22 RT/SRT and know of 8 I need, that's 30 at least.

I have 25 SG+ and know of 7 more I need, and that's 32.


----------



## RjAFX

Stop the presses......I just got the #2 IndyRocket without the #2 on it....coming from Scotland.

RT/SRT count now 23. Now need 7 that I know of.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*Mega G Complete Set (again)*

Hopefully this is the complete set including a stand in for the McDonald's formula car that was never released (mine is a custom done by SGMan). Let me know if I missed any. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Complete set of what......I told you the last time you posted a picture like this to send the cars to me and start over. I'm not sure if I said then that I'd pay the shipping......but I will.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Complete set of what......I told you the last time you posted a picture like this to send the cars to me and start over. I'm not sure if I said then that I'd pay the shipping......but I will.


Dream on, dream on. Oh BTW, shipping is $5000.


----------



## RjAFX

Always something ...... Things are still looking good for tomorrow.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Dream on, dream on. Oh BTW, shipping is $50.00.


For $50.00 I will take it....LOL.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> For $50.00 I will take it....LOL.


The BID is now up to $75.00 plus $10 for shipping. They're just toy cars after all.


----------



## racindad

Only worth half that because it's an incomplete set. Still missing the police cars. 

A pic or two must be missing... just noticed no GT40s either.


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> Still missing the police cars.


How could you still miss those?


----------



## RjAFX

That's why I asked a complete set of what?


----------



## RjAFX

Now send them to me, and start over.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

racindad said:


> Only worth half that because it's an incomplete set. Still missing the police cars.
> 
> A pic or two must be missing... just noticed no GT40s either.


Dang it. Here is the missing photo. BTW, that shipping cost was $5000.00 not $50. :tongue:


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> BTW, that shipping cost was $5.00 not $50. :tongue:


Nice to see the missing picture.


----------



## RjAFX

With out getting into lights or no lights I believe this is a complete set of TOMY AFX Firebirds.

I have 12 Firebirds so I'll start watching for the cars I'm missing. I know off the top of my head that I need the two AURORA Blackbirds. Thanks to Dave aka vansmack2 I know what to look for.


----------



## RiderZ

Three more Birds I can think of.
White/Red/Black
Black/Gold
Black /Gold/Red


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> Three more Birds I can think of.
> White/Red/Black
> Black/Gold
> Black /Gold/Red


TOMY Birds? The first photo shows the Tomy Firebirds I have, and I thought that was all of them, the complete set of TOMY Firebirds yes, or?

Like I said in the first post.

"I have 12 Firebirds so I'll start watching for the cars I'm missing. I know off the top of my head that I need the two AURORA Blackbirds. Thanks to Dave aka vansmack2 I know what to look for."

These are the 12 I have.

I am missing the two AURORA Blackbirds for sure.

AURORA back row
TOMY front row

RiderZ of the three you listed ... two are the ones I was referring to needing.


----------



## RiderZ

How forgetful of me.My bad.I forgot you have about every slotcar known to man.


----------



## RjAFX

Today, 05:21 PM

RiderZ*

Elder Statesman

My Photos*
Join Date: Feb 2007
Posts: 687

"How forgetful of me.My bad.I forgot you have about every slotcar known to man."



*No not even close....But I did did say that I had "12" Firebirds, and that off the top of my head I could think of two Firebirds I was missing.*


----------



## vansmack2

Sweet set of birds RJ, and RiderZ I traded him the red no bird Firebird, so he surely did not have them all.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Sweet set of birds RJ, and RiderZ I traded him the red no bird Firebird, so he surely did not have them all.


ThankYouSir ...... and thanks to you I now have all three TOMY Firebirds without the Chicken on the hood.
Next is to get the AURORA Firebirds I'm missing. The two Blackbirds, and a yellow with a different chicken on the hood I believe. Once I have those I'll still not have all slot cars known to man.










Reading is fundamental


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Once I have those I'll still not have all slot cars known to man.
> 
> Reading is fundamental


Especially not all those TYCOs you dislike so much.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Especially not all those TYCOs you dislike so much.


yeah tyco's ... I have what a few handfulls of those. One AutoWorld, No Riggans, Ideal, Rokar, or LifeLike. I'm a long ways off from having them all. Crapola I don't evan have all the Aurora AFX or Tomy AFX.....

Dave that's all the TOMY Firebirds right?


----------



## vansmack2

I think so.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I think so.


Cool beans ..... I'm thinking so also, but I was thinking so when I found out it wasn't so, and needed the three without Chickens....lol.

Don't have any Marchon, Cox, AmRac, Maxx, Lionel, Matchbox, Wizard, Viper, Arco, Artin, Bachmann, Atles, Eldon who am I missing lol.


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> How forgetful of me.My bad.I forgot you have about every slotcar known to man.


What brought this on I don't know. I clearly stated I was posting what I thought to be the complete set of TOMY AFX FIREBIRDS. Then I clearly stated I have 12 Firebirds. I also stated what two I knew I was missing off the top of my head. 

Peace.

RiderZ no more pm's ..... please.


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ I deleted the latest pm without reading it. I hope you requested a read receipt so you know that to be the truth. I'll now be putting you on my ignore list so I do NOT have to see any more of you.

I'm guessing your Mommy didn't give you a ride to the slot car show, and now your taking it out on me.


----------



## RjAFX

Anyway.......That's the 12 AFX Firebirds I have. The next time I post a pictures of them here it'll be all 15 that I know of, not counting headlights.

Thanks for the heads up Dave....


----------



## RiderZ

Right back at ya bud!


----------



## RjAFX

Then RiderZ replies after he's put on ignore. Think man think......then again he should have done that from the outset.


----------



## RiderZ

Keep it up wise guy.You can't do this through PM you want to make it public.Your a know it all scumbag on the same level as our old buddy Deane.Mr Quick to correct!


----------



## alpink

*respect*

with all due respect for both parties and, actually, all readers of these posts .....
and having too often been THE offending party myself (so I feel qualified to comment) ....
let us please have positive posts.
I know that not everyone or every post is always to my liking.
and I recognize that when we(I) feel we(I) are(am) right we(I) feel a need to stick to our(my) guns and make it clear to everyone.
but that is not always easy for others to accept or even understand.

with no intended slight to anyone, but when arguing with a less intelligent being, outsiders wonder which is which.

also, in the game of one-up-manship, silence IS the MOST up.

back to our regularly scheduled program


----------



## RjAFX

High Five Al ...... I'm good.


----------



## Top Down

Not trying to be smart, just stating facts but to muddy the waters there are more variations to the Tomy Firebird. 

For a start, take a look at the nose badges. Some are rectangular, some have V shaped badges. Some sunstrips have a large typeface, some have small, etc.

*Here are the TEN variations I have found so far, of purely Tomy AFX 'birds - not Aurora AFX.*

Black/Bronze	Firebird on sides. Firebird on hood.Triangular badge. Firebird on C pillars. Firebird on screen strip. Firebird on rear spoiler.

Black/Gold	AFX on sides. No Firebird on hood. No Firebird on C pillars. Rectangular badge. No screen strip. Turbo on rear spoiler.

Black/Gold	Firebird on sides. Firebird on hood.Triangular badge. Firebird on C pillars. Firebird on screen strip. Firebird on rear spoiler.

Red/White	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. Large Pontiac screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights.

Red/White	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. No screen strip. No Firebird on hood. Rectangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights.

Red/White	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. Small Pontiac screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights

Red/White - Bright red	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. Large Pontiac screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Black rear bumper and number plate. Red taillights.

Red/White - Dark red	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. No screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights.

Yellow/Red/Black	Firebird on hood.Triangular badge. Large Pontiac screen strip. Firebird on rear spoiler.

Yellow/Red/Black	No Firebird on hood Rectangular badge. No Screen strip. No Firebird on rear spoiler.


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah Brother there is a truck load of them....I'm saying these are the basic (TOMY) six colors not going into anything including headlights or any other small variations. I'm purdy much happy with what I have cept three Aurora I would like to get. Small variations will keep us up at night......lol.


----------



## Top Down

Yes, I know what you mean. I can never trade on or sell a duplicate without comparing all the details first. It's amazing what you can find


----------



## RjAFX

Like the white hood 9 car .... Is it molded in white and painted blue, or is it molded in blue and painted white ....

Little variations, if I have it I'll keep it, but I'm not going looking for it.


----------



## AFXRICK

I just picked up a Black/Gold AFX on sides. No Firebird on hood. No Firebird on C pillars. Rectangular badge. No screen strip. Turbo on rear spoiler.

The white hood 9 car is molded in light blue, and the white is painted. Being that it is a blue car, they are extremely fragile.


----------



## RjAFX

Rick your black sounds just like the one I got long not ago....She's in the TOMY 6 pack photo above left side.

I'm told there is a white hood 9 car that's molded in white and the blue is painted on....I don't remember ever seeing one, but I was told that today on the AFX group I started on facebook. As the day goes on I'm thinking I have heard that in the past.


----------



## vansmack2

Top Down said:


> Not trying to be smart, just stating facts but to muddy the waters there are more variations to the Tomy Firebird.
> 
> For a start, take a look at the nose badges. Some are rectangular, some have V shaped badges. Some sunstrips have a large typeface, some have small, etc.
> 
> *Here are the TEN variations I have found so far, of purely Tomy AFX 'birds - not Aurora AFX.*
> 
> Black/Bronze	Firebird on sides. Firebird on hood.Triangular badge. Firebird on C pillars. Firebird on screen strip. Firebird on rear spoiler.
> 
> Black/Gold	AFX on sides. No Firebird on hood. No Firebird on C pillars. Rectangular badge. No screen strip. Turbo on rear spoiler.
> 
> Black/Gold	Firebird on sides. Firebird on hood.Triangular badge. Firebird on C pillars. Firebird on screen strip. Firebird on rear spoiler.
> 
> Red/White	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. Large Pontiac screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights.
> 
> Red/White	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. No screen strip. No Firebird on hood. Rectangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights.
> 
> Red/White	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. Small Pontiac screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights
> 
> Red/White - Bright red	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. Large Pontiac screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Black rear bumper and number plate. Red taillights.
> 
> Red/White - Dark red	AFX/Goodyear/STP on sides. No screen strip. Gold Firebird on hood. Triangular badge. Turbo on rear spoiler. Red rear bumper and number plate. Black taillights.
> 
> Yellow/Red/Black	Firebird on hood.Triangular badge. Large Pontiac screen strip. Firebird on rear spoiler.
> 
> Yellow/Red/Black	No Firebird on hood Rectangular badge. No Screen strip. No Firebird on rear spoiler.


Top Down thanks for the info. 

Like RJ, I will stick with the basic variations of bird, or no bird. There are so many different car variations it would take me all my life to get them all, and this is just for fun for me.


----------



## Top Down

Me too - but I can't let a duplicate car go without checking for any variations 

It's ever since I had three yellow Tyco F40's in my collection. One was factory painted - and I let that rather than the spare moulded yellow car go by mistake. I've NEVER seen, heard of or found another since, nor has anyone believed me either! I've been kicking myself over that mistake ever after


----------



## RjAFX

TopDown ..... I think most of us have done that one time, or another. Maybe a couple times.....or more.


----------



## RjAFX

Thirteen down two to go. Got one of the black ones....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No pic???  RM


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> No pic???  RM


To be delivered.....When I get the last two I'll try to get a decent photo of the bunch of them for the complete thread....

Posted the new ones in the recent acquisitions thread. Yep I editted this cause I got the last of the BlackBirds, one yellow to go.


----------



## MgoBlue

Just finished this set.


----------



## RjAFX

Great set to finish


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool set!!! Yellow just looks good with any color I do believe...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool set!!! Yellow just looks good with any color I do believe...RM


Heck yes it does...


----------



## RjAFX

Complete set of AFX Firebirds. Six TOMY and nine AURORA not counting all the variations, and if they have headlights or not

As I have said before.....ThankYouDave aka vansmack2 for the help.


----------



## AFXRICK

I too have finally acquired all of the Aurora and Tomy 1979 Trans Am Formula Firebirds, as of last week. I found all 3 of the plain hood Tomy versions new in package.


----------



## RjAFX

HighFiveRick.......Congratulations. It's nice to finish off a set of cars. Post photo of those bad chickens when you get a chance Brother.

Hey, I'll not give you to much of a hard time for leaving them in the package.....


----------



## vansmack2

Nice going RJ, and Rick.


----------



## AFXRICK

RjAFX said:


> Hey, I'll not give you to much of a hard time for leaving them in the package.....



Oh, but I didn't. :dude:

I released those suckers minutes after they were delivered to my house. I think it's completely pointless to keep them sealed in box/package. I enjoy running them as much as looking at them and collecting them.


----------



## RjAFX

Heck yes ...... a collector. ThankYouDave it took a little time to do it.


----------



## RjAFX

Oops posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## racindad

*The final RT Indy F1 cars*

20. Indy Road Hawk #6


----------



## RjAFX

racindad said:


> 20. Indy Road Hawk #6


Congrats man ..... get them all together for the complete set photo shoot. That's what this thread is all about.....

I'm up to 
24 RT/SRT's 6 to go
27 SG+ rigs 5 to go
Have eleven to find in all.


----------



## racindad

21. Holdline #5
22. Pennzoil #2
23. Canon #5
24. Canon Labatt's #5


----------



## racindad

25. Fox Racing #26
26. Manicotti #54


----------



## racindad

RjAFX said:


> Congrats man ..... get them all together for the complete set photo shoot. That's what this thread is all about.....


Oh geez.... that's a lot of cars for one shot!


----------



## RjAFX

How many are you at? ..... See if we have the same count of RT/SRT's. Snap them in four pictures see if that works.....lol.


----------



## racindad

26 altogether... 4 SRT, 22 Turbo. That does not include every single variation, like the Camel car without the Camel graphics for instance.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm counting 29 totally different RT/SRT cars. 30 including the no camel camel car.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Set them up on 18" and 15" curves, one behind the other. You can get quite a few cars in one photo that way. Sort of like this from an earlier post. 

http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/HT/MGFormulaGroup_zps9ono9ad4.jpg.html


Good luck getting all the cars, variations, etc. I have come to believe that new ones pop up our thin air sometimes. <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Set them up on 18" and 15" curves, one behind the other. You can get quite a few cars in one photo that way. Sort of like this from an earlier post.
> 
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/mswaterlogged/media/HT/MGFormulaGroup_zps9ono9ad4.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Good luck getting all the cars, variations, etc. I have come to believe that new ones pop up our thin air sometimes. <g>.


Charlie I'm just wondering if we'll ever know or if one of us will ever get all of the primary cars. I know for sure there are at "least 29" RT/SRT cars, not counting the no CAMEL .... CAMEL car.

I have 24 RT/SRT, and pictures of 6 that I know of, there may be more I'm missing.


----------



## alpink

no TOE Camel car?


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> no TOE Camel car?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No camel toe car?


----------



## Punisher2009

Moose Knuckle Racing!:devil:


----------



## racindad

RjAFX said:


> I'm counting 29 totally different RT/SRT cars. 30 including the no camel camel car.


Can you list them out for me? Bud's Tomy guide shows only 22 Turbo Indy/F1s, which I thought was all of them. Then there are 4 released later on SRT chassis for a total of 26. I'm curious what is missing.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Well if RJ would ever get off his rear and get me the photos like he promised, I would get them on the museum web site. 

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Well if RJ would ever get off his rear and get me the photos like he promised, I would get them on the museum web site.
> 
> Charlie



The way thing are going it may be awhile. If I had some help it would be done. Thought I had it the first time, but that didn't turn out because of the camera's depth of field. 200 plus photo's taken just to delete them. I even bought three tripod mounts for my phone to take the pictures, and one of them worked out just fine.


----------



## RjAFX

Racin ..... looks like your closer to correct then I am. Some of my 24 are variations, and I now remember Dave telling me there is a variation of either the 27 or 28 Ferrari, or maybe that was a SG+ I dunno. I have been confused with all these bloody open wheels cars from day one. Anyway here is a photo of the RT/SRT cars I have, and a photo of the ones I know I'm missing.

I know I need these and there may be more.

Look em over, but it looks like 27 different cars, right? The number one car comes as Marlboro and Mobil. The Marlboro comes with a variation, agree?


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> Can you list them out for me? Bud's Tomy guide shows only 22 Turbo Indy/F1s, which I thought was all of them. Then there are 4 released later on SRT chassis for a total of 26. I'm curious what is missing.


There were SRT F1s released by Racemasters after Bud's book was released.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Racin ..... looks like your closer to correct then I am. Some of my 24 are variations, and I now remember Dave telling me there is a variation of either the 27 or 28 Ferrari, or maybe that was a SG+ I dunno. I have been confused with all these bloody open wheels cars from day one. Any way here is a photo of the RT/SRT cars I have, and a photo of the ones I know I'm missing.
> 
> I know I need these and there may be more.
> 
> Look em over, but it looks like 27 different cars, right? The number one car comes as Marlboro and Mobil. The Marlboro comes with a variation, agree?



The red/black #28 Ferrari comes with the Marlboro logo, and with that logo. Front row second car from the right.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Best site I know for the open wheel cars is http://www.trackhobbies.com/. He has a lot of the variations as well.


----------



## RjAFX

Know a site that'll have it on all of them. Hope my back is feeling up to it this week to get the pictures done. Charlie in the mean time grab the two pictures I posted and use it for something on the site.


----------



## racindad

Yep, these are all of them I know of. You have 30 cars pictured, with 3 Camel/No Camel, 2 Marlboro (Showa/Hercules), and 2 Indy Rockets (with and without #2) which comes out to my 26. 22 originally release on Turbo chassis, 4 on SRT.



RjAFX said:


> Racin ..... looks like your closer to correct then I am. Some of my 24 are variations, and I now remember Dave telling me there is a variation of either the 27 or 28 Ferrari, or maybe that was a SG+ I dunno. I have been confused with all these bloody open wheels cars from day one. Anyway here is a photo of the RT/SRT cars I have, and a photo of the ones I know I'm missing.
> 
> I know I need these and there may be more.
> 
> Look em over, but it looks like 27 different cars, right? The number one car comes as Marlboro and Mobil. The Marlboro comes with a variation, agree?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Just to throw another wrench in the works, I have seen where there are also different roll bar variations on some of the cars. Minor but different.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just to throw another wrench in the works, I have seen where there are also different roll bar variations on some of the cars. Minor but different.


Correct Charlie. There are pointed roll bars, square roll bars, etc. Some of these variations are valued highly by certain collectors, but not me.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just to throw another wrench in the works, I have seen where there are also different roll bar variations on some of the cars. Minor but different.


YesSir .... just the sort of thing I'm not going to bother with. Same as always, if I have a variation I'll keep it, not going to go looking for it. I just want the primary cars, if-n-ya nose what's I'm a say'n.


----------



## RjAFX

Racin ...... man I think we have it figured out, more like you have it figured out. Looks your the winner, man of the hour, King for a day, your at least the Man of RT/SRT open wheelers. I am going to work on the last six pictured above. Doubt I get a ScramJet because I'll just not pay the price, but I do want the other four primary cars, and will buy a no CAMEL.....CAMEL car if the price is right. I'm down to four SG+ open wheelers at least till the blue/wht #2 Team AFX RaceMasters car gets here. I'm work'n, and closing in on them.

Need these SG+


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Good luck on the "on the spot" car. A few currently on ebay >$100 ugh!


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Good luck on the "on the spot" car. A few currently on ebay >$100 ugh!


Have not searched the OnTheSpot for 7-10 days. They were running from $149.99 -$199.99, and that's not me. One will come along under $100 sooner or later. It's the ScamJetScramJet that'll be way more than I'd pay for an open wheel car.

But ya never know, I got the RedBull for $65 shipped.


----------



## GT40

You did great for $65 bucks, I'll never pay over a "C" note for a slot car
If the warden ever found out I'd have "A PAIR" that were hurting for sure
if you know what I mean. 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Good luck on the "on the spot" car. A few currently on ebay >$100 ugh!


No cash involved, and I have a very nice OnTheSpot #41. I think I now have them all (32 SG+) unless there are variations

Part of a four car trade with theroad87 ""TheRoad" aka Mike.

Still have 6 Turbo open wheel cars to go.


And something about there being 4 variations on the 28 Ferrari. I have two so I guess I need to find out what the others are, and what they cost.


----------



## Punisher2009

Knocking them out RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

Punisher2009 said:


> Knocking them out RJ.


working on it Jd ..... i be work'n on it.


----------



## Punisher2009

Like we say in the south. You're on them cars like hair in a bisquit!:roll::roll:


----------



## RjAFX

That must be some nasty double barrel biscuits you folks eat.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## RjAFX

I think this is a complete set of Crown Vic's.

Like with the Chevy Police Car.....Why no Papa takes MamMaw to Kohls version vinyl roof and all?


----------



## vansmack2

I think so too. I need to find the white Police car on the right.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I think so too. I need to find the white Police car on the right.


8068 is the NYPD .... I had to take them out to look in order to say that.


----------



## vansmack2

vansmack2 said:


> I think so too. I need to find the white Police car on the right.





RjAFX said:


> 8068 is the NYPD .... I had to take them out to look in order to say that.


I got the NYPD car today. Posted pic in recent acquisitions thread. It is the white one second on the left that I still need. My mistake.


----------



## RjAFX

I'm glad you got it Dave......the CrownVic's are pretty nice molds....

Now what makes a complete set of Impala/Caprice Police cars? I know I don't have it because I do not, and do not have plans on getting a RCMP car.


----------



## RjAFX

After posting the CrownVic's it got me thinking. How many Impala's are there.....This is what I have, no RCMP car. What's missing, is it rare, is it super rare, is it one of five? If you have one, two or nine more than I do post a picture. If you have the same amount I do post a picture.....If you have the same ones I have post a picture.

Black & White sixth from left....Do they all have tinted headlights?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
There's a wh/rd *Sheriff* car... with *S-3* or *S-B* on the roof, I think...

Maybe a European prototype rd/wh *Track Marshal* car???... But it may have been based on the Matador body... Not sure...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX

I just hope someone posts a picture of the complete set.....With prototype, or not.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
The European prototype rd*/*wh *Track Marshal* car I was remembering,
was actually a Matador...


----------



## AFXRICK

Found online. I have all of these except the yellow Fire Chief and light blue/blue police car.










I do not know why the Rescue and Fire Chief cars have radar units. None of mine ever had them..


----------



## AFXRICK

Here's my Matador prototype:


----------



## RjAFX

Rick break them down and make a post for the Chevy's and one for the AMC's with one each of every option would be cool. Looks to be 11 AFX CHEVY emergency rigs?

*Question to everyone that's posted in this thread.........Does anyone mind if I hijack your photo's and put them in the FB AFX group with your user name, and a thank you? *


----------



## GT40

WOW
They must sell some mighty good donuts at the whistle stop.
Might have some good coffee too.
COOL Lot of cars.

gt40


----------



## hifisapi

are all those cars uniquely different from each other?


----------



## RjAFX

Rick sort em out, snap a picture of the Chevy's and AMC's then tell us the differences....


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> Rick sort em out, snap a picture of the Chevy's and AMC's then tell us the differences....


I think I see the differences now, its the roof lights, clear and clear, red and blue, and blue and blue.


----------



## RjAFX

hifisapi said:


> I think I see the differences now, its the roof lights, clear and clear, red and blue, and blue and blue.



Yeah I think Rick ran em thru pbotoshop..........lol. Kidding Rick, just joking.


----------



## RjAFX

This is all of the GMC pickups as far as I know.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> This is all of the GMC pickups as far as I know.


Nice set of trucks there.


----------



## AFXRICK

Another variation of the orange GMC:


----------



## RjAFX

AFXRICK said:


> Another variation of the orange GMC:



Above in the middle..........Oh wait has charcoal not chrome. Variations that I'll get if I stumble across them. Nutt'n I'll go on the hunt for.


----------



## vansmack2

AFXRICK said:


> Another variation of the orange GMC:


I have one like that, except with the orange rims. I think mine was stripped, because upon close inspection it looks like my bumpers and roll bar have been reglued in.


----------



## SCJ

*BMWs anyone?*

Still a couple of variations missing, but this has most of the colors.



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX

SCJ said:


> Still a couple of variations missing, but this has most of the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com



So why have I only seen or heard of two of these AFX M1's?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Appear to be color test-shots... And one prototype... Maybe even the #9
is a different shade of red... ???

The #11 is different... I painted one M-1 with lite blue & medium blue
stripes, with a narrow red stripe between them, as my team colors...
Did the same with a 512M & Ligier F-1... Who cares, right?...:lol:

What colors*/*shades are missing?... Looks pretty complete...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah kinda not what the thread is about to be honest.


----------



## vansmack2

SCJ said:


> Still a couple of variations missing, but this has most of the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I have never seen, or heard of most of those M1s. Please enlightened us about them.


----------



## RjAFX

Seen pictures of them, believe I have seen SCJ's pictures of them in the past. Cool,Cool,Cool as can be, just not cars for this thread. Even released variation cars aren't the meat, or potatoes part of this thread.


----------



## TK Solver

Please enlighten me... why isn't the collection of AFX BMWs shown by SCJ acceptable for this thread? What are the "meat and potatoes" of this thread?


----------



## RjAFX

Released to the public for sale....but they are bloody cool to see. Just like many cars I have that are prototypes, test shots. Can we expect "all" AFX collectors have the chance of owning them. Like they are great cars, just not items released to the public.


----------



## RjAFX

Really there should be a thread dedicated to test shots, prototypes, and others cars not released to the public.....Now that would be a cool thread to watch.


----------



## AFXRICK

I'm sure PROTINKER has 30 of each color to be released on E-Bay. He has already sold a few of the test shot all white ones without windows and sprues in the window openings.


----------



## GT40

afxrick
very nice truck


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> afxrick
> very nice truck



It is a nice truck for sure Dale.......I like all the GMC pick-ups.


----------



## GT40

RJ 
GMC are for the professional type people have you not seen there ad's on TV.
Just saying. :thumbsup:


:dude: gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Guess we must be pro's ......


----------



## SCJ

RjAFX said:


> Yeah kinda not what the thread is about to be honest.


:freak:
JEEZ, RJAFX......Sorry, I didn't realize my "complete set" (title of this thread)wasn't invited to the party. You yourself imply a prototype pic is okay a couple of posts earlier!?!

For those who has asked, these are "pure" AFX color samples straight from the factory. Every AFX car made is one of these sixteen colors.....or at least was supposed to be. They show up on ebay from time to time, usually without glass..

As for the Valvoline car its a standard SP1000 (Super Magna-traction) while the #11 is a push car from Europe.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX

SCJ said:


> :freak:
> JEEZ, RJAFX......Sorry, I didn't realize my "complete set" (title of this thread)wasn't invited to the party. You yourself imply a prototype pic is okay a couple of posts earlier!?!
> 
> For those who has asked, these are "pure" AFX color samples straight from the factory. Every AFX car made is one of these sixteen colors.....or at least was supposed to be. They show up on ebay from time to time, usually without glass..
> 
> As for the Valvoline car its a standard SP1000 (Super Magna-traction) while the #11 is a push car from Europe.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com




Ahhh who cares.....but your missing more than one or two, lol


----------



## fordcowboy

rjafx cool it with your post please be nice.


----------



## RjAFX

ok.

Complete set of MG open wheel cars, the MegaG+ are the same livery, with a slight body change.










EDIT EDIT EDIT


----------



## TK Solver

There are more than 12. The MG+ have narrower front wings so it would be even cooler if you had both versions.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

TK Solver said:


> There are more than 12. The MG+ have narrower front wings so it would be even cooler if you had both versions.


I have all of the MG, but am still working on getting the MG+. Have some, but not all the set cars, those are always the problem.


----------



## GT40

MS
Yep the Mega G+ those will be coming along one or two at a time
I hate to say this but I have not pick up any of them yet.
Still working on the super G'+ and the regular Mega G like them all.

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I decided that to keep my sanity and wife's blessing, I would start to collect at the MG level and move newer. At this point trying to get SG+, RT and SRT would be a pain and expensive. There are a few of those I want, but will be very selective on price, I don't want them that bad! I have the cobras and GT40s from that era, a few LeMans type, but that is about all. I will RJ go after to "collect all AFX cars" syndrome. He is better at it than I am.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

oops....... again.


----------



## Super G Man

*complete set*

RJ, The CORE car shown in your picture looks like a MG+ too me.




RjAFX said:


> Tk I didn't know they changed the body for the MG+, ahhhhhh rats. Oh well here are all the primary liverys they made in MegaG, and MegaG+ minus the body change that I'm not buying.....They are not THAT cool, lol.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Yep in order to fit the MG+ can motor, they had to raise the body slightly and remove a bit of the inside. They also shortened the front wing so it would not be such a problem on the 6" curves. The MG+ F1 bodies will fit the MG, just not the other way around. The Audi would not fit either, but they are not going to re-pop those since Audi was apparently a pain to work with.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> RJ, The CORE car shown in your picture looks like a MG+ too me.



Just took it out for a look see......Tiz a MG+. Now I need to put it up for trade.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

*MG+ Formula cars*

I think this is all the MG+ formula cars that have been released to date.


----------



## RjAFX

Looking good Charlie.......I think you have em.


----------



## GT40

Charlie
Nice work, nice picture, better keep them away from RJ
You know how he gets about full sets 
Kind a like a full set of teeth, when you have them all you have a great smile 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Mike aka superGman....all fixed. When Brian bought a core car from me I gave him the wrong one. We swapped today, and I now have a complete set of MG Open wheel cars. This is the complete set, right? 



Check out that spoiler on the Red Bull.......That suckers gave it wings.

Dale I don't need no stinking teeth, I need slot cars.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Yep 12 should be the full batch of them.


----------



## RjAFX

I just saw how nasty the picture is.......that needs a redo.

Let's see how this one looks. 



A little better, some of the glare is gone, still need to take it over.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie tells me there is a 212 numbered black and white. Another bloody car I don't have, dayum.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Charlie tells me there is a 212 numbered black and white. Another bloody car I don't have, dayum.


Then Charlie needs to post a pic of it.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

There is a photo of the 212 on the museum web site. SG+ street cars, been there for a year or so.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> There is a photo of the 212 on the museum web site. SG+ street cars, been there for a year or so.


I guess you are referring to the #212 Highway Patrol car. I have never seen one other than that picture you have posted.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> I guess you are referring to the #212 Highway Patrol car. I have never seen one other than that picture you have posted.


Correct. That fuzzy photo came off the Racemasters web site (I think), some time ago. I need to ask Steve about that when I can.


----------



## RjAFX

That's a load of open wheel cars. 

The colors are hard to capture via a camera on the #12 CAMEL car. I did an ok job on that if you go look in the AFX Museum. 



I picked up a couple more turbo's that got here today, the Venturi, and the last variation of the 28 Ferrari. 



Bottom right #71 is one of my home made SG+ cars.


----------



## GT40

_RJ :thumbsup:
You must have about all of them by now :freak:
Why don't you sell me that black, white, yellow car, bottom left corner
If not that A OK with me had to ask you know :thumbsup:_



:dude: gt40 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

You are doing very good on those F1 cars RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> _RJ :thumbsup:
> You must have about all of them by now :freak:
> Why don't you sell me that black, white, yellow car, bottom left corner
> If not that A OK with me had to ask you know :thumbsup:_
> 
> 
> 
> :dude: gt40 :wave:



Dale ya need both the 23 and the 24 car? Need two turbo's, the ScamJet and AutoPolis. I might have all the SG+, have to check into that....


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> You are doing very good on those F1 cars RJ.



I'm stack'n em up Dave.......I have learned a lot about TOMY open wheel cars.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> I'm stack'n em up Dave.......I have learned a lot about TOMY open wheel cars.


RJ :thumbsup:
You are doing a great job on your hunt.:freak:
Those F-1 Cars are super fast too. :wave:
I have a handful of them myself :thumbsup:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Hey thanks Dave........Dale a pair of stripped chrome AFX Ford Escorts.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> Love the AFX/TOMY Cobra Coupes! I believe I am 1 car short of having them all but would appreciate any info otherwise. I'm told that there were 2 editions of the Restoration Hardware Shelby set. Edition 1 had the black and silver clear window cars shown. Edition 2 came with chrome cars, one the common #9 and the other a chrome number #15 car (have seen a picture of it) Also curious if anyone knows if there are clear window versions of the #5, #9, and#56.



Mike I remember when you posted this picture. I was blown away that you had all but one of them. I don't know about you but I wanted a good looking, correct looking CobraDaytona since the first time I saw these cars so long ago. Now I have all of them along with the two customs you built.....and now I'm blown away I have them.


----------



## Super G Man

RJ,
I have all of them now. I got a call from my relative last week, seems he was passing through KC and wanted to have lunch during his layover. He dropped a package on me at lunch and the cars in the pictures were inside. I hesitated posting them until now as I don't think anyone believes the story of the monks in Tibet. See for yourself, clear window versions of numbers 5,9,56,12,15 and 54 plus non clear 13,48 and 61 WOW! Guess that answers the question about clear window versions of the 5,9 and 56.







RjAFX said:


> Mike I remember when you posted this picture. I was blown away that you had all but one of them. I don't know about you but I wanted a good looking, correct looking CobraDaytona since the first time I saw these cars so long ago. Now I have all of them along with the two customs you built.....and now I'm blown away I have them.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Good grief Mike, you have the coolest collection of Cobras in the planet! Tell your relative to drop in down here in the south and I will gladly buy him lunch in exchange...

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Oh My My! 

What do I love the most. The 12,13,15,48,54, or 61.

My Oh My!


----------



## GT40

WOW GREAT LOOKING CARS EVERYONE OF THEM ARE SO DARN COOL

Those are just outstanding works of art 

I like them all


Thanks for sharing your finds


gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Mike if you want to sell more......give me a shout.

I love all of them, the 13 & 15 wow, the 48 & 54 WOW wow wow. 

More pictures please.


----------

